# A singlespeeder's story (Why not Singlespeed?)



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*A singlespeeder's story*

The "Why singlespeed?" thread is coming up on a year old now. There are over 200 replies
in that thread and none of 'em belong to me. Over the years I've spoken up about what
I think makes singlespeeding great but the very title of that thread made me feel like it was
going to be a debate, and I get into way too many debates without doing so intentionally.
So I purposefully avoided that thread until today. But today, reading it made me reflect
on why I ride a singlespeed.

So I've written a little story about some people you know. It's a story about how a few
local (Eugene, Oregon) guys came to love singlespeeding so much that now maybe half the
riders in our club, The Disciples of Dirt, ride 'em. And we're a pretty active club.

Because of the nature of historical perspectives, I'm sure this story is littered with inaccuracies.
So be it. The characters with diverse and equally innaccurate perceptions will no doubt be along
soon to fine tune the white lies.

Anyway, let me begin...

I'd been mountain biking less than a year when I met shiggy in late 1985 or early '86. Back then
he went by a different handle, which shall remain deeply imbedded in ancient history -- "shiggy"
is bad enough. Anyway, shiggy and a guy named Justin and I (you've seen photos on this board
of Justin in pantyhose and a thong at Barbie Camp) used to ride off-road quite a bit together back
in the late '80s. We rode geared bikes back in those days. But shiggy regaled us with tall tales of
a singlespeeder he'd ridden with years earlier from the coast; this guy rode a custom IRD singlespeed
with platform pedals, 206mm Bullseye cranks and a pretty big gear (especially considering the rugged
hills of Oregon), even taller than 2-to-1. And this guy was over 50 years old. Whoa! Needless to say,
young-at-the-time shiggy was mighty impressed.

Pesonally, I just thought the guy sounded crazy. Justin was too busy riding his bike underwater in
Oregon's winter puddles to care.

We pushed the idea of singlespeeding onto the back burner but shiggy clung to the legendary
memories about the guy on the big bike with one gear.

Fast forward about eight or ten years to the early '90s. Josh Ogle (yeah, that Josh Ogle, of Jericho
fame) was renting a dark, dank run-down dwelling not far from downtown Eugene. Josh occaasionally
joined the Disciples of Dirt for our weekly night rides in the Coburg Hills north of town. One night he
showed up on a homemade singlespeed (er, make that a "custom frame").

Eyes rolled.

We laughed at him. Yeah, we laughed at Josh Ogle for bringing a singlespeed to an off-road ride.

Well, shiggy didn't laugh. His inspiration had been burning inside him for years.

A debate ensued.

After that, shiggy started riding singlespeed off-road.

"What?" I thought.

Next General Coonskins took it up. I thought this was a real joke, because here was a guy who I
could beat going either uphill or downhill, and now he was going to make his life worse by limiting
himself to one gear. "He'll hate it and pitch that stupid bike off a cliff soon enough," I thought to
myself.

But that's not what happened. Late that summer, on one of the hardest group rides that our club
does every year, Coonskins freakin' rode away from me like I was standing still. The only time I saw
him all day was when he'd wait for us gearies to regroup. This ride has HILLS, folks. Big ones, steep
ones, long ones. I was stunned by 'Skins transformation.

How could this happen? My reality was becoming distorted. I did not understand.

Coonskins went on to race the Cascade Creampuff. To say he'd earned new respect is an
understatement. Currently, if he's not the strongest rider I know, I don't know who is.

I decided I had to get a piece of this singlespeed action for myself. I wanted to become a strong rider,
too. I wanted to keep up with my friends, no matter how little sense riding a singlespeed seemed to make.

Honestly, I never expected to like it. I just wanted to get strong.

And I did. Get strong, I mean. That was six years ago. But I found that once I got strong, I liked
singlespeeding, too. What's funny is I can't say exactly why I like it so much. I just do. In fact, I
like it better than any other kind of bike riding. It's so rewarding. My mega-bling FS bike doesn't see
much action these days.

And that's why I ride singlespeed.

Personally, now I think the title of that other thread should be, "Why not singlespeed?" Just ask
shiggy, or Josh, or General Coonskins -- they'll tell ya.

--Sparty


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Bravo!!!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Well written. I replied to that thread, too and didn't add much because, like you, I couldn't really answer such a question.

It's funny, that thread is coming up on a year and I just finished a year of dirt with one gear and no suspension. Not because I was out to prove anything or even planned to exclude the gears and suspension, but it just happened; the passing of a year snuck up on. I just happened to choose my ss for every dirt ride I rode. Will I stay on just the ss? I doubt it, but I will just let it happen.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

*Awesome!!*

Great writing,
Cris


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

*Exactly.*



Sparticus said:


> The "Why singlespeed?" thread is coming up on a year old now. There are over 200 replies in that thread and none of 'em belong to me. Over the years I've spoken up about what I think makes singlespeeding great but the very title of that thread made me feel like it was going to be a debate, and I get into way too many debates without doing so intentionally. So I purposefully avoided that thread until today. But today, reading it made me reflect on why I ride a singlespeed.
> 
> So I've written a little story about some people you know. It's a story about how a few local (Eugene, Oregon) guys came to love singlespeeding so much that now maybe half the riders in our club, The Disciples of Dirt, ride 'em. And we're a pretty active club.
> 
> ...


 I never replied to the original post because..well uh...If I do not even know why I love it so much myself, how can I explain it to someone else. You nailed it, definately should have been why not. Great story too. I know people that think I have been mountainbiking forever and I have only been doing this since 1990. I was cranking out some serious miles on the road in 1985 and not even sure I knew mountainbikes existed then.

Anyone else up for taking up a collection of bribe money for Sparty, to find out Shiggy's old handle?

Brian


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

BrianU said:


> Anyone else up for taking up a collection of bribe money for Sparty, to find out Shiggy's old handle?


Hmmmm, now I'm curious. "Squiggy?" "Jiggy?" Twiggy?" Squishy?"


----------



## cavitykilla (Sep 6, 2004)

*Thanks for posting...*

I only wish my inspiration for going single would have come from a first hand experience like seeing that older gentleman kick arse on a SS rather than becoming addicted to this forum. Sorry folks, but its the truth


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Bribes may be sent directly to me.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

shiggy said:


> Bribes may be sent directly to me.


Ahhhh, your former handle was "Gimme!"


----------



## Fungolo (Apr 24, 2005)

*Nice post*



Sparticus said:


> The "Why singlespeed?" thread is coming up on a year old now.... --Sparty


Just to throw in my 2 cents my current favourite explanation is to say that I prefer to ride my bike than operate it.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

Sparticus said:


> My mega-bling FS bike doesn't see much action these days.


As I like to say, "Maintenance per year instead of maintenance per ride."


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*Right On Sparty! Good story.*

In thanks for your bring a smile to my face, I hope to do the same for you. Check this post out and get back to me:

http://www.msdhw.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6437&highlight=good+story

Thanks Again for the Smile!


Obi


----------



## Mudflaps (Sep 7, 2005)

And they've taken more than one of the DOD to the dark side. I am among the early DODers and resisted until just before last fall's BC. Shiggy was encouraging me to convert my 1988 Merlin, but Wade wasn't yet ready to do a Ti welding run at the time. I got a Zion EBB frame and gave it a go. I have only ridden the FS gearie once since then. Oddly, the hardest rides have been on the so-called SS-friendly trails. I like the steeper climbs better than the flattish rides.

Thanks, Sparty - Shiggy - General - Red Haze - .............and others I've forgotten who puzzled me as to why they would forsake perfectly good gears. You got me going!

The 50-ish (at the time) guy Sparty referred to that caught Shiggy's attention was David Gray, from the coast (I think). Who knows what he's up to these days, probably kicking arse of people 25 years younger than himself at whatever he chooses to do. Go David!


----------



## F'ed (Nov 27, 2005)

Fast Eddy said:


> As I like to say, "Maintenance per year instead of maintenance per ride."


That's a great quote. I'm going to apologize now for stealing it.


----------



## JAK (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice write up Sparty...

When I first started I would ride my geared bike to alternate and most of my rides were spent wondering if I could do it on my SS...so I just stopped wondering...

Don't Die Wondering!

So true...I think that old timer on the IRD was pictured in their catalog in the 80's? Wearing a shop coat n'all.

So, I have a buddy here who lived in Eugene in the 90's and he refers to Shiggy as Don the _ _ _ ! Thats all I know and I haven't approached him with a bribe...yet...

You Oregoinians have great 'tudes!


----------



## Mudflaps (Sep 7, 2005)

JAK said:


> Nice write up Sparty...
> 
> When I first started I would ride my geared bike to alternate and most of my rides were spent wondering if I could do it on my SS...so I just stopped wondering...
> 
> ...


 Your buddy's reference to Shiggy is slightly incorrect. It is more like _ _ _ _ the _ _ _! Send bribes straight to Shiggy. He will gladly accept them.


----------



## red-haze.com (Jan 16, 2004)

*Ride on Sparty*

Need I say more?


----------



## Mudflaps (Sep 7, 2005)

red-haze.com said:


> Need I say more?


 Bob, you're such an overcompensator. In order to get past the stigma of those training wheels now you have to do every log ride possible and some more. Dude, you rock. Can't wait to ride in your neck of the woods. When is HC again?

Tim


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

JAK said:


> ...I think that old timer on the IRD was pictured in their catalog in the 80's? Wearing a shop coat n'all...


More likely that was Ray Baldwin, Rod's partner in IRD. He always wore blue mechanics' overalls on and off the bike.


----------



## cazloco (Apr 6, 2005)

*Why I converted and I know a secret.*

I swithed to a SS within the first year of mtb'ing because Sparty told me that "resistance is futile". Of course my thumb got bored so I bought a bell.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

red-haze.com said:


> Need I say more?


HAHAHA! THAT is it, right there.

Can I share my revelation of this morning?

I've been rebuilding my old mid-90's HT. Intention was to overhaul it, use it on the trainer and give it to someone when spring hits. Nothing more, nothing less. SS? What, are you nuts? I'd NEVER do that. It doesn't make sense.

I took the whole bike apart and cleaned everything (not done yet, impatience of sharing my revelation). The frame has been sitting fork-less for over 2 weeks now. I finally procured one last night. It was promtply put on this morning. I sat, looking at what little was done so far - frame, fork .... well, at least it's starting to resemble a bike now!

I sat a little longer, just staring at it. Funny, but i've been SO used to suspension that i'd practically forgotten what a rigid fork looked like. It was ..... wierd. The reason for going rigid was to oust an old, dead RS Mag 21 (I did say it was mid-90's, right?). The future user was riding it bottomed out, so what was the point? I'll lighten it up for her a bit.

Anyways, I sat there, looking at this fork. Yes, the fork. It reminded me of ...... of ...... ahhh, yes - BMX forks. Enter the nostalgia trip!

What on earth does a BMX fork have to do with SS'ing? Whatever you want! For ME it reminded me of being a kid. You know, the "good ol' days", when you didn't worry about sag, platform versus plush, chainlines ..... or even shifters and gears! 

Yes, being a kid was FUN! You got together with your friends and your means of transportation was your bike. You went wherever you wanted or could ride. You tried "pulling a wheelie", bunny hopping, maybe even more. The point was you were having FUN! There was no worry of today's "complications".

It actually hit me like a brick (don't ask how I know!!!!!!!  ).

Now I sit here, typing with yet another new found enthusiasm for biking. Excitement fills my head and sweat's my palms as I type. Funny, another frame and several fork purchases haven't done this to me - and I LOVE those toys!!!! - but this ..... this is different.

I guess i'm just going to have to buy another frame now! REALLY kicking myself in the a$$ now for missing a super-sweet deal on a 19" Misfit!  Conveniently, nogearshere is on holiday's too!!!!!! 

Anyways, that's my sharing. Not meant to hi-jack!!!! I'm sure there have been many other's that felt/posted about the same, so i'll shut up now.

Now, if you'll excuse me - i've got a conversion to perform.  Damn, i'm all giddy .... did someone spike the Koolaid?


----------



## cazloco (Apr 6, 2005)

hey bob, couple of observations of your sweet singlespeed: I think your saddle is too high, front valve stem doesn't look good, nice shoes; SPDs?, looks like you've had that hair style for along time, that wool jersey looks sweet, knobby in the back touring in the front, three piece crank must cut some weight, I think 36 spokes is overkill for your weight, might want to check that slacky chain before it comes off on your next climb, and the kickstand; how does that work with the training wheels? Also, you'll probably have a hard time getting a suspension fork with that size of headtube; you're better off staying rigid.

See ya at HC

chris


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Sparti...*

You know.........some things sort of .... strike a chord inside us sometimes. It's hard for me to explain, but I feel that SS'ing is like that for me. It touches me inside in a way that geared bikes have never done.

There is something about the purity of SS'ing that is in tune with my body and my soul. I feel completely at peace when I ride with just one gear, the simplicity and the silence combine with the effort it takes to make the bike go and I am always happier on the SS.

SS'ing is harder, it takes a lot more out of me than geared bikes, but I just love the feeling of pushing myself and my body to the limit when I ride like that.

Sure, I have to get off and push up some big hills because i'm just not strong enough to pedal up them, but that's all part of the SS'ing thing.

Thanks for your post. It reminded me why I love SS'ing so much.

R.


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

good job Sparti! Just like always! i think it's time to bring down the Oregon attitude to SoCal! OK so maybe Sea Otter. Are you going to make it?

andy


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*I can't make it this year...*



Andy aka Rut said:


> good job Sparti! Just like always! i think it's time to bring down the Oregon attitude to SoCal! OK so maybe Sea Otter. Are you going to make it?
> 
> andy


...but I hope to make it in '07. My divorce last year and its rippling effects has kinked my lifestyle a bit to say the least. But I'm gettin' back to "normal..." whatever that is. I'm discovering what it is as I go along.

Loved Sea Otter in the past and plan to get down thataway again -- hopefully next year. I'll let you know in advance. I wanna drink margaritas and eat some authentic Californicated Mexican food with you fun-lovin' Calis again. 

Thanks for the invite, bro.

--Sparty


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> ...but I hope to make it in '07. My divorce last year and its rippling effects has kinked my lifestyle a bit to say the least. But I'm gettin' back to "normal..." whatever that is. I'm discovering what it is as I go along.
> 
> Loved Sea Otter in the past and plan to get down thataway again -- hopefully next year. I'll let you know in advance. I wanna drink margaritas and eat some authentic Californicated Mexican food with you fun-lovin' Calis again.
> 
> ...


I hear you about the big D. It is still taking me time and adjusting as well.

It will be good to drink a Margy and eat some CaliMex food with you. Maybe we'll have to actually set something up. Don't get me wrong.... this is not a request for a date!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*Can't blame you for trying*



Andy aka Rut said:


> ... Don't get me wrong.... this is not a request for a date!


S'okay... I have met someone wonderful, Andy, and she looks nothing like you.  She goes by Wreckless here on MTBR, rides a tricked-out rigid Vulture SS and has everything going for her except one thing -- she's stuck with me. 

Seriously, I'm doing alright. Only thing that really gets in my way of living the good life is a serious lack of funds... and in a few short years that'll change for the better, too. Meanwhile, pancakes and Kraft Mac & Cheese ain't so bad, eh. 

C'mon up to Barbie Camp, willya? 'N don't forget to bring Poacher witcha. 

--Sparty


----------



## ATXSS (Mar 15, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> . I thought this was a real joke, because here was a guy who I could beat going either uphill or downhill,
> 
> --Sparty


Ain't it funny that once you finally realize that cycling doesn't have to be about beating everyone else it gets to be twice as fun! I always roll my eyes when "that guy" is on the ride with us.


----------



## ChiRho (Aug 3, 2005)

*for me*

A pic says a lot about the "why" for me


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Whatever spins your wheel...*

However, I'm committed to 5" of FS travel for the rocky straight up and down rides I do in the Columbia River Gorge. I like gears. I like 26" bikes. I like shifting. I like going over a bump and having the suspension eat it alive. I like being comfortable. But, each to their own.

Jaybo


----------



## CTXSV (Nov 5, 2005)

Thank you for a good read. I can't say much that hasn't been said before with regard to SSing, but I would like to share my experience.

I was bitten by the SS bug last December and I haven't looked back. I purchased an 06' Monocog to use as a commuter in hope of saving my rather expensive geared bike from being stolen outright or cannibalized by thieves. The obsession began gradually, and at first I only used the SS for commuting. Now I rarely ride the geared bike, maybe once a week at most. Maybe its because the SS reminds me of my BMX days, maybe its because it handles like my old Bontrager, but I feel at home on it.

<img src=https://webspace.utexas.edu/scv85/MC_SV.jpg?uniq=m3oqva>


----------



## Matt J (Jun 7, 2006)

Excellent read, people think your crazy riding SS, especially around where I live, they think because something is newer and more up to date that means its better.

I started SS not through choice, it was a case of having to, I was 18 and had no other means of transport than a trusty old french chro mo framed effort that was bought for me 3 years earlier for christmas, I rode it to work and back every day in all weathers (we get them all here, snow, sleat, hail, heavy rain, blazing heat etc!) needless to say it took a battering it wasnt designed for, the brakes gave up and the gears where down from 21 to about 7.

I decided it needed some attention, but I was on really low pay and couldnt afford a new bike or new bits for this one, so I stripped it, cleaned and greased all the bearings, removed the shot brakes and gears, and managed to scrape enough together for a hope SS rear hub I'd read about.

I still have this bike 9 years later, after the overhaul it never let me down once and I became real strong, which you only notice when you ride with other people, I'd been riding it a year when I went out with my dad who's been riding 40 years, and he was struggling to keep up, where before it was the other way round!! he was impressed, but not converted!

Sorry for waffling, this thread should be "Great SS stories"

theres deffinately something hard to explain about SS, it just feels right.


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

Nice write-up, Sparty! :thumbsup:


----------



## beveragecansealer (Aug 11, 2006)

*can sealer*

single speeds are nice bikes


----------



## KUB3 (Aug 12, 2006)

I've only just discovered this forum and in particular I had no idea an SS scene existed. 

My Dad always rode SS on his road bike. When I was a kid we did a 45 mile trip, me on my zillion gear mtb, him on a feather weight roadie with the one gear. To my amazement I just couldn't leave him on the hills. That was 15 years ago.

Since then I've always removed my front mtb gears, to the disgust of my mates. On cheap hard tails, and even now on my 2006 s-works xtr. No front gears ever required. Who the hell needs a granny ring? Grannies don't ride. Plus a big ring is for the roadies. That just leaves the rear cassette for mtb'ers. Of that, I only use the middle few gears.

I can imagine after I'm back on form, there's no reason to think I can't have SS. I just need to work out which is my best all round ratio. Should be easy enough as I have a regular route. I'll keep you guys in mind when I'm out and about. I'll try not to swap cogs while on a spin.

P.S anyone else have rear brakes only ; )

Respect guys.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*I hear ya*



KUB3 said:


> ... I've always removed my front mtb gears ...


I'm with you. I've got about a dozen bikes; I admit some of them have gears. All my multi-geared MTBs are 7 speeds, which feature just one chainring. Seven gears feel like plenty when I'm used to just one.

I don't rode all of them combined as much as I ride my MTB singlespeed. I just like the SS best -- by far.

Glad you've found us... now join us. :thumbsup:

--Sparty


----------



## dudevf1 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Seems Like People enjoy them*

but I haven't been able to warm to single speeds yet. Maybe I have just test rided very cheap ones? In any event, seems like a successful marketing program and product for the industry.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

Test riding a SS is right there with test riding a FS bike, except for maybe fit, its hard to get a feel for what it is really like without trail time. What is this marketing program you are talking about? Except for maybe a Bianchi ad, I rarely, if ever, see ads for SS''s.

Brian


----------



## MrWest (Sep 5, 2006)

I started ridding a single speed about two weeks ago and i love it. It is a great work out and goes pretty good on tight trails. just wanted to say that i loved the article


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

My dependable old Trek has been reduced to having 14 gears and I run it as a 1 by 7 as that granny just isn't needed... 7 gears is more than enough and it's pretty likely that she'll slim down and become an SS.

My XC tourer falls in at the other end of the spectrum as it has a full gear range and rather steep 48:11 road gearing at the top end.

I've started working on an SS road bike and since I have yet to find a suitable crank and rear hub I just ran the chain over the 42 and the 14 to see how I liked that 1:3 gearing.

My best expectations of how the bike would perform were simply blown to hell in a few seconds of riding.


----------



## SIGMA (Jan 30, 2004)

*because my 5spot needed painting*

I got a bianchi siss off ebay and rode it a few times but didnt like it much.
I liked my 5spot better. when the paint started coming off i had to send it to turner
for warranty.then i had to ride the bianchi for a month. when the turner got back
i went for a ride and something had changed.why did it feel so slow and sluggish?
i got back on the ss and there it was,light,nimble fun fast and simple.my last 1000 miles or so have been about 900 ss,100 full suspension blinged out garage decoration.I was converted by the need to ride, and only one bike to ride.


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

Great story Sparticus . . Excuses are not used or needed . All failings are me, not finiky deraileurs , less than strait chainlines and breaking chains . I seem to get the full spa treatment while kicking my ownass.


----------



## Trail Rat (Oct 6, 2006)

*Why SS?*

The chicks dig the massive Quads, its that simple!


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

For me it is just a natural way to ride. I rode and raced BMX for so many years. We didn't use gears or suspension. I never really got along well with a geared mountian bike or the suspension forks they always came with. Sure, I could ride them, but just never could get the shifting thing down, I destroyed derailleurs all the time, broke chains, and bent sprockets. Loren from Dakota Cyclery called me a "masher" one day when I had him attempt to fix my gears so I could do more Maah Daah Hey. My friends started laughing because they knew how I rode. Then one day I changed my P.2 freeride bike to a singlespeed so I could roll backwards without having the gears jam up on me. I did a few urban rides and then started using it as my main XC bike. My nice On-One Inbred Geared I had just got wasn't even being ridden as my main XC ride. I rode my heavy P.2 instead. I even raced it once and right away, after passing all the granny gear climbers up all the hills, I realized this was for me. When I got back home I went to the LBS (Hollywood Cycles) and got a singulator, cog, and spacers. My On-One was now a single and has been ever since. Now, when I come to a hill.....I just stand up and crank up that sucker. If there are gearies around, I need to let them know there is a singlespeed back and I pass them as they granny gear up the hill. Seems so silly to me to do it that way. I never get caught in the wrong gear....how can I? My bike is simpler, lighter, and just plain a lot more fun to ride. I did prove in Fruita that you can ruin a singulator though.....darn rocks. I will alway abuse my bikes and they will always hate me for it. My On-One is a 26" BMX bike to me and I feel totally natural on it. No springy fork, so I rail turns with a solid feel. I pull my front wheel up over stuff like you are supposed to do. And I am a much better mountain biker now than I ever was with gears and springy things.

Without finially discovering singlespeeds, I probably would not mountain bike much at all anymore.


----------



## cashblacksurly (Nov 8, 2006)

yup single speed kicks ass


----------



## Red Ellsworth (Jul 27, 2004)

*Got the bug*

After giving up mountainbiking since my wife no longer rides a mountainbike I bought two Bianchi SS cross bikes to use on the Computrainers this winter. We have done several rides on the trainer so far.

We have ridden road exclusively since May 2005 because of her surgery and I enjoy it but there is something about mud,rocks and dirt that makes me feel young. I will be 65 next month.

So last month I got my hands on a Bianchi WUSS, put BMX pedals on it and tried it out after changing the rear to a 32/22 gearing. I went to the Tourne and got up the hills pretty well. Then I went to Kittatinney a couple of times. While I think making it to the needle without walking a bit is out of reach I have been doing really well on the rest of the trails.

On Monday I rode Mahlon. My riding partner and I did almost the whole side across from the parking lot including the climb to the highest point and came back via the trail that is on the left side of the fire road and takes you to the tower.

I am not a good rider but I enjoy riding and really feel I should have done this along time ago. In the Spring I can easily see us doing some SS road rides on the San Jose bikes or some rails to trails with cross tires.

You really have to be in good shape to ride a SS bike and you have to believe that hills are put there for you to ride.


----------



## toccoa (Nov 18, 2006)

As my ss brother Joe puts it Singlespeed = Breakthrough


----------



## longshanks (Jul 11, 2005)

Question for you SS-ers:
I'm a SS newbie - about a month ago I took an old HT frame I had and made it SS, kind of on a lark. The thing I've noticed, however, is that after the first 4 or 5 rides (getting the bike set up, getting my back a little stronger), I've started riding a lot faster than normal. I mean, a LOT faster. Tough hills wipe me out pretty good, and I don't have the long-term stamina that I have on my FS, but I feel like both of those issues will go away soon. 
Just curious if that's normal - I wouldn't mention it if I wasn't surprised by it.

So yeah, in answer to the question "why not singlespeed?", at this point the only reason I can see is if I wanted to ride slower .


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

longshanks said:


> Question for you SS-ers:
> I'm a SS newbie - about a month ago I took an old HT frame I had and made it SS, kind of on a lark. The thing I've noticed, however, is that after the first 4 or 5 rides (getting the bike set up, getting my back a little stronger), I've started riding a lot faster than normal. I mean, a LOT faster. Tough hills wipe me out pretty good, and I don't have the long-term stamina that I have on my FS, but I feel like both of those issues will go away soon.
> Just curious if that's normal - I wouldn't mention it if I wasn't surprised by it.
> 
> So yeah, in answer to the question "why not singlespeed?", at this point the only reason I can see is if I wanted to ride slower .


It's totally normal. It's the training effect. You're working a lot harder than you're used to, so you get more tired than you used to. You're getting fitter!


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

longshanks - Riding ss will condition your body like nothing else except riding a fixed gear.

It takes most people some time to acclimate to riding with only 1 gear and your stamina should improve exponentially as you ride.


----------



## longshanks (Jul 11, 2005)

Sixty Fiver said:


> longshanks - Riding ss will condition your body like nothing else except riding a fixed gear.
> 
> It takes most people some time to acclimate to riding with only 1 gear and your stamina should improve exponentially as you ride.


Thanks, yeah, I'm starting to notice it already. And here I was thinking I was in good shape.  
I'm sure I'm covering much-covered ground for you SS vets...but I didn't expect to be so much faster on the SS, and I didn't expect SS riding to be this taxing - the full body workout is awesome. It's like the biking version of Fight Club.

I fear my group ride is going to banish me very soon.:nono:


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

They might banish you because they just won't be able to keep up with you anymore... LOL.

I think I have done pretty well to bring quite a few of my riding buddies into the light that is singlespeeding so I won't be ss'ing alone this season.


----------



## Meat Foot (Jan 14, 2004)

longshanks said:


> I fear my group ride is going to banish me very soon.:nono:


Not if you take them hostage and convert them.


----------



## fredfight (Apr 9, 2007)

hey man... i've been checking out the d.o.d site... and i love the whole single speed punk rockness of your guys approach.. i have a kona roast that i want to convert to single speed... i live out in lowell and pretty much ride the northshore trail with my dog larry 2 to 3 times a week... i'd love to get involved with you guys... when do you guys ride next?... the pink barbie bike is the coolest thing i've ever seen... well, besides the keg of beer at the pit-stops... brilliant!!!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

fredfight said:


> hey man... i've been checking out the d.o.d site... and i love the whole single speed punk rockness of your guys approach.. i have a kona roast that i want to convert to single speed... i live out in lowell and pretty much ride the northshore trail with my dog larry 2 to 3 times a week... i'd love to get involved with you guys... when do you guys ride next?... the pink barbie bike is the coolest thing i've ever seen... well, besides the keg of beer at the pit-stops... brilliant!!!


Hi Fred,

As I'm writing these words, 15 Disciples of Dirt just returned from another fruitful day of trailwork. We sawed logs (winter blow-down) off Cloverpatch Tie, Tire Mountain and Alpine Trails. Those of us who worked on Cloverpatch and Tire Mtn drove right past North Shore trail on our ways out & back. Dang it, I didn't see you and Larry on the trail as we drove past.

Anyway, we ride every Wednesday night, some Monday nights and there's always something happening on the weekends. Sign up for the DOD's Yahoo!Group listserve (link on the Disciples of Dirt site) and you'll instantly find yourself in the loop. Everyone's welcome; there are no annual dues other than contributing to our trailwork efforts and being a responsible ambassador for the honorable sport of mountain biking.

DOD already has at least one member in your immediate area... he lives in either Lowell or Dexter. (Coincidently he just bought a Kona but it's a multi-speed full squish.)

--Davey Sprockett, King of the Wild Front Tire
AKA Sparty

P.S. You don't actually have to ride singlespeed to join the Disciples of Dirt, but it just makes sense, right? 

P.P.S. No religious affiliation, obviously. :nono:


----------



## TiAero (May 7, 2007)

Personally said:


> I thought unsuspended offroad single speed riding was for fools until I tried it!
> I built up an old skool RockHopper frameset with some nice wheels. It is 2/1 with a 36/18 and can handle our trail system no problem. And it is no slower than a FS that is for sure! And with bikes like Niner out there with super high end stuff on them who knows?
> I am knew to this field of cycling but am a convert.
> I think "Why not Singlespeed" is a great topic not a debate.
> ...


----------



## $ammo (Jun 23, 2007)

Hello there i too for some strange reason want to turn my bike into a SS. I am a bit worried though as once its done i only have that bike to fall back on(or fall over is usually the case ) Im always looking at ss forums and thinking mmmm id like to have a crack at that! I like the affection shown by riders who ride this devilish style of mudmmanship:thumbsup: 
I like the idea of fitness building too thats a big plus to me. Does anyone get really bad knees riding this way?

No gears mmmm no fumbling and cursing 'that gear is stuck grrrrrr


----------



## obsidian (Jul 5, 2007)

I've been riding bikes for years. I can't say that I've ever been a contender for anything but trail dork and have spent way too much money on bikes that are beyond my ability. I just aquired a single speed. I'm looking for that Zen experience with my bike and am also looking to become stronger and leaner. I hope I'm not just following the trend again!!!


----------



## $ammo (Jun 23, 2007)

suggestions please, my frame has a 71 degree steerer tube, at the moment i have 85mm mx comp eta. Frame is built to take 120mm fork. How about a 'on one super light fork suspension corrected 440mm. What about a gear ratio that i can go up hills with as the club im in kinda goes up hills a lot.


----------



## BikeBasher (Sep 30, 2007)

obsidian said:


> I've been riding bikes for years. I can't say that I've ever been a contender for anything but trail dork and have spent way too much money on bikes that are beyond my ability. I just acquired a single speed. I'm looking for that Zen experience with my bike and am also looking to become stronger and leaner. I hope I'm not just following the trend again!!!


 Don't feel bad I think I am head trail dork, and have not rode in years and am looking at this to energize me I always loved riding single speed as a teenager.


----------



## ricke123 (May 7, 2007)

*It is the real deal*

I have run the full spectrum with thoughts on single speeding; from thinking, yeah, lets not use technology, to basically everything positive written on this thread. I think I can describe it better than some. First of all, regarding fitness; lets see here, you can't make it easier to pedal up a hill and have to work harder. Hmmm. Yeah that equals better fitness. Regarding why it is fun; you have to be super aggressive on the climbs and be relatively mellow on the downhill, so it is pretty much opposite of geared riding. Something something, spice of life.


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

I got myself a singlespeed (Monocog 29er), oddly enough to use as a commuter bike so that I wouldn't have the most expensive or flashy looking bike on the bike rack. that's right, I got a SS to use as a commuter. but in riding it around and seeing how light it is, I can imagine it would make one hell of a bike for the annual Urban Assault Xterra race down town. only think I don't like about it is the gearing plus the godzilla-sized tires means that popping the front tire up over a log/curb/whatever is made a lot harder, (can't pedal hard and lift the front tire to pop it over, sadly) but that's just a minor issue for me and I can probably re-learn how to pop the tire over


----------



## mpbspt (Jun 2, 2007)

*Nice*

There is no better feeling than going up your favorite mountain with friends - especially when most of your focus is on the beauty and not on what gear you should be in. It is also great when you are smoking your buddies as they are left SOB (short of breath).

I was in graduate school - stressed to the max - and found a good way to relieve some of my stress. I sold my full-suspension frame on ebay and bought a ti hard tail frame for $350 and swapped over my parts to make a decent sub-20 pound rig. I simplified my life a little bit and have been able to also push myself more and get up my favorite trail faster - 10 minutes faster to be exact. My next move is to get rid of my suspension fork and go full-rigid. Any good ideas for a good carbon fork?


----------



## tayskis84 (Apr 17, 2007)

I want to give a shout out to the DOD in Eugene and Oakridge. These guys are the real deal, I sold my geared and full suspension bikes after doing one ride with the group and getting throttled by Damian and Abe. A year after that first experience I was racing in the Cascade Cream Puff 100 and got tenth in single speed. I miss you guys and single speed is the chosen path as you have shown me. It doesn't hurt that Oakridge Oregon has the best biking on Earth.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*mamacita*

You've all seen it...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> You've all seen it...


Hey Ernie, are those hub polishers on that thing?

--Sparty


----------



## eraSSerhead (Dec 20, 2004)

*Damn. Now I REALLY want to ride.*

Great story. Thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## downhillbomber (Mar 29, 2007)

It's pretty simple....Gears make you lazy


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

so i singleated my old cove handjob frame.

after building myself a salsa el santo, the cove frame had sat around for a few months, in need of love.

setting up the singleator (the RIGHT way, pushing UP) took a bit of time since i couldn't get the chain perfectly tight without either using a halflink or binding it up.

i finished the job with a half decent gran fondo fork i pulled off of an old specialized, and spare parts from other builds.

all in all i just had to spend 200 bucks for the singleator, a rear wheel, and some WTB tires.

except for the vertical dropouts, the handjob feels like it was built for singlespeed. it's quick on the trails and around town, handles briskly, and accelerates with the 32-16 ratio i'm running.

i did like the look of the bike without the singleator (looked REAL clean) but i was getting creepy chain sag and wobble. surly did a good job with the part, but i wish the tensioner pulley had a less 'blingy' chain guide plate. friggin thing looks like orange county choppers or some crap like that.


----------



## Briggsy76 (Jan 19, 2009)

I just had a thought, when I was a kid I would ride my BMX all day and not even think about getting tired or puffed out. But when I got on my first MTB I was dissappointed at the lack of speed, I mean after spending time in granny gear you crest a hill and your legs feel heavy from pumping and momentum just doesn't exist, but do the same on a SS and the momentum and drive is still there. My first SS ride was nearly 45 mins longer than an average geared rride and I still did the same routes and times.
Forgive me for getting spiritual but it seems like riding in general is becoming full circle.


----------



## (((И))) (Feb 19, 2009)

i read most of this and i didn't see anyone point out that a SS just looks way better. i know its an opinion but coming from bmx and putting in many miles on a fixed gear (before i sold it). i just cant get over the esthetics of a simple machine. (waiting for backlash)


----------



## willy ride (Apr 11, 2009)

(((И))) said:


> i read most of this and i didn't see anyone point out that a SS just looks way better. i know its an opinion but coming from bmx and putting in many miles on a fixed gear (before i sold it). i just cant get over the esthetics of a simple machine. (waiting for backlash)


That's what gave me the bug to start with...After being off a bike of any kind for several years, a few of my buddies started bugging me to get a bike and ride with them. Looking around at the LBS i saw a GF Rig. "Hey, there's a bike without all the extra crap...that looks way better". I pushed it out the door a few days later.

After riding it for a few weeks i was hooked...I also discovered the ego boost benefit...good feeling passing my geared friends on the uphills, especially after all their doubts about me being able to keep up.

My only regret is not finding this forum sooner...could have built one myself and saved a chunk o change.

I have an itchy spot now, might have to do a homebuilt rigid to scratch it with.


----------



## mosely 7 (May 21, 2007)

i've recently rode a 29er ss for the first time and i loved it...that is an understatement, i seriously wanted it. clean, simple, efficient, you are one with the bike on a whole different level and its making want to convert my marin to a ss. nice write up from a guy who wants to make the conversion soon


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I went riding with half a dozen guys riding gearie bikes yesterday.

I had posted on a local forum: going out for 2 or 3 hours, have to take it easy, hit the trail at 12:00 at (map link).
So, I got to go in front, picking the pace and route.

A couple of times, during breaks, the guys commented that we weren't going all that slow after all. Not that they had any trouble keeping up either. I think the only times there were gaps in the group were a few slightly tricky spots where I knew what to expect and a couple of others did not.

So, it is quite possible to have a good ride with a mix of SS and gearie. At least as long as everybody agrees to keep it a relaxed thing.


----------



## digitalkoh (Sep 11, 2009)

*This is why I ride single speed.*

Why single speed? Especially for a mountain bike. I just wanted to go back to the basics. I wanted to rediscover the simplicity that I've come to love in biking. I became addicted to mountain biking because it was simple and fun. I've come to love the relatively low cost of having fun with added health benefits. But then once I entered the world of higher performance full suspension bikes, it all started to get complicated.

The level of complexity, responsibility, stress, not to mention the expense associated with the sport was way beyond what I was ready to accept. It was really no different than car tuning hobby. And all of a sudden, I realized it was not the sport I fell in love with in the beginning. The simplicity factor was gone. In the midst of my disappointment and confusion, luckily, I discovered single speeding. And for me, it made biking fun and simple again. Of course, you can still upgrade components on your single speed to your heart's content, but there's no arguing that there are lot less.

I'm not going to fool anyone by saying it's easier to ride. It's not. But single speeding is a different state of mind. And with the right mindset, it is easier to ride. It may sound silly and cliche to say that psychological freedom from not having to worry about shifting gears makes riding more enjoyable, but it really does. The only thing you ever think about when you're on a SS is pedaling your way forward. That's it. Nothing else. And that makes me stronger and a better rider. In the end, you are rewarded with the sense of achievement that you have conquered the trail using only your power and will. And that is a great feeling.

Obviously, a single speed bike requires less maintenance and are relatively cheaper than geared bikes. But that should not be the core reason for considering a SS. One must love the simplicity, efficiency and the peace of mind no matter what the cost.

Thanks for reading...!

Also posted on my blog:
http://chicagoxc.com/main/?p=159


----------



## mefistofeles (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a Gary Fisher Rig and I rode it a few times as single speed. It was awesome for the hills but on the flats it was just missing something.

Then after a few months I converted the Rig into a 1x9 and it's so much fun to ride. I think 1x9's are the way to go. 1x9's strike a balance between the simplicity of a single speed and the versatility of a 3x9.


----------



## LIV2RYD (Jan 17, 2006)

mefistofeles said:


> I have a Gary Fisher Rig and I rode it a few times as single speed. It was awesome for the hills but on the flats it was just missing something.
> 
> Then after a few months I converted the Rig into a 1x9 and it's so much fun to ride. I think 1x9's are the way to go. 1x9's strike a balance between the simplicity of a single speed and the versatility of a 3x9.


Funny thing about my Rig. I bought my 2nd one in 08 and immediately converted to a 1x9. I rode it this way for 1.5 years. Last summer, I decided to try it as a SS, its been a SS ever since. I really liked my Rig as a 1x9 but I love it as a SS. So much so that i am in the process of upgrading to a Superfly SS. I will use my Rig as a 1x9 again but i doubt it will see much use unless my Superfly breaks down.

The thing I have found with SS'ing is not only do I like the simplicity of it but I am faster on virtually all the trails I regularly ride here in New England. The only time I miss gears is on extended climbs or flats and we have very little of either.


----------



## mefistofeles (Jun 1, 2009)

_The thing I have found with SS'ing is not only do I like the simplicity of it but I am faster on virtually all the trails I regularly ride here in New England. The only time I miss gears is on extended climbs or flats and we have very little of either._

You know maybe I was too lazy. I really never experimented with the Cogs that much. There also alot of hills and mountains where I live, one the benefits of living on a known fault zone. 

If I have the money in the future I may try getting another Rig and keeping it as a single speed. I do some road riding and I know so many fixies who still manage to climb the hills with some outrageous gearing.


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

i ride a single speed so i dont have to worry about smashing my derailer on rocks and plus i get massive clearance


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

I just converted (this sounds like a religious thing...kinda is, haha) and have found that really mashing hard when I see the uphill coming is so much more rewarding then picking a good gear, mashing...upshifting....mashing...upshifting....repeat like 4 times and not making it up the hill. I have always been a runner so I have some leg muscles already. I guess that makes my opinion slightly biased, but whatever. I'm a big fan already. My $.02


----------



## ryank04 (Sep 11, 2008)

I recently just built my first singlespeed/29er (soul cycles dillinger) 32/20 setup. Having had knee problems for most of my 26 year old life, i was very apprehensive about converting as even with granny gears i would occasionally have pain in my knees on certain hills. However (after reading some posts on this thread) and a friend of mine convinced me to just try it, instead of purchasing all the parts for setting the bike up geared. I took the bike out for my first ride of the season, My lungs we re out of shape too since i didn't put my bike on the trainer this winter since i just bought new house and most of my time was focused on that. I was expecting to have a painfull ride and maybe have to exit early, but i was completely wrong. I was faster in every single aspect of my riding, (granted some of this has to do with the 29inch wheels and a lighter bike then my previous 26" hardtail), I was able to clear some sections that always gave me trouble with gears, i was able to stand and mash without any worry of jumping a gear or dropping the chain, instead of focusing on shifting to the perfect gear to make it up a hill, i just pedaled. At the end of a 3.5 hour ride ride i still had plenty of energy left but had to leave because of plans, which i attribute to the more consistent pace that i was able to have with the singlespeed. Overall even after one ride im completely sold, and not sure i would go back to gears, at least not for the terrain we have in RI.


----------



## appaholic (Nov 10, 2009)

Man, after reading this thread, I'm so psyched to try out the new conversion. I haven't ridden a SS bike since my old Hutch in grade school in mid-'80's. My main reason for converting was to just be able to affordably salvage my 1st love ('91 Rockhopper....first MTB) & get a little more miles out of my favorite frame. However, after reading some responses, I'm also excited aboout getting in better shape & enjoying a potentially more "pure' ride akin to being a kid again....here she is, she ain't pretty, but she's mine....& the forecast is for mid-60's before end of week & Bent Creek/Trace Ridge is calling my name.....


----------



## cbgoring (Sep 21, 2008)

*more 2 cents*

So I built up a SS Transition Trans AM last September and hadn't touched my FS bike until yesterday. Riding the FS rig felt like cheating. It didn't feel right - sitting down, not feeling the trail under you, not being able to mash up things. It felt heavy and unresponsive. I didn't feel like I could pump the trail the same. I mean, it felt like a couch, butter smooth and plush. I couldn't feel those roots and bumps and rocks, but I'm not sure I liked that feeling. I think I'm hooked on hardtails and SS. Just another 2 cent comment on why SS and hardtails are the business.


----------



## digitalkoh (Sep 11, 2009)

*Exactly...*



cbgoring said:


> So I built up a SS Transition Trans AM last September and hadn't touched my FS bike until yesterday. Riding the FS rig felt like cheating. It didn't feel right - sitting down, not feeling the trail under you, not being able to mash up things. It felt heavy and unresponsive. I didn't feel like I could pump the trail the same. I mean, it felt like a couch, butter smooth and plush. I couldn't feel those roots and bumps and rocks, but I'm not sure I liked that feeling. I think I'm hooked on hardtails and SS. Just another 2 cent comment on why SS and hardtails are the business.


Exactly, I hopped on my buddy's FS few days ago for few minutes on the trail...
Man! I felt like I was like riding on Jello. It's like going from Lotus Elise -to- 80s Oldsmobile.  Not having ridden FS for over a year my body became totally used to the rigid ride. I dunno, some people seem to like the plush feel but there is no way I could go back to FS. I just couln't feel anything underneath the tires.


----------



## bigbeck (Feb 15, 2004)

dudevf1 said:


> but I haven't been able to warm to single speeds yet.


Maybe because you're not that old. SS is usually preferred by old people or people that can't afford a good FS ride with gearing . Don't know why. I guess gearing just confuses some.


----------



## digitalkoh (Sep 11, 2009)

bigbeck said:


> Maybe because you're not that old. SS is usually preferred by old people or people that can't afford a good FS ride with gearing . Don't know why. I guess gearing just confuses some.


Many who can afford lot more still prefer SS. It's a riding style/preference not really dictated by price. My XC bike before my SS was a 2008 Cannondale Scalpel 4. But my GF Rig SS will beat it in most areas. My lap times are much faster, I corner faster, I climb faster and my body never felt better.

Gearing confuses people. Exactly. It confuses riding, it confuses being one with the trail, so avoid it!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

You know, I can relate to this story. I got into SSing for all the wrong reasons as well. For me it was because a road bike deal fell through. You see, I was working for a fella that just happened to be a sales rep/dealer for Blue bicycles. I was assembling bikes he sold to customers since the shop he sold out of (an exercise equipment store) really didn't have an actual work shop in it. In exchange, I was given an 08 RC7 road bike with SRAM Red. The deal was, I would get paid about $50/bike to build and some times deliver if need be. I would get the bike at $2500 instead of the retail price for my service. IN any case, things fell through due to some other [email protected]$$'s comments that just happened to own a shop that I used to ride for that apparently did not get along with the guy I was working for. He called the corporate office and twisted some words a little more, got my friend in trouble which resulted in my just giving the bike back. I was now bikeless...well, I had a mtb anyway but rarely road it. But with nothing else to do and slipping into depression after gettin burned out from only working out in the gym and gaining 15lbs of muscle I started riding again. 

I was quickly back on good form and blowing away a bunch of guys that had just started riding. I decided that maybe I would try to switch to a SS because it would force me to slow down on climbs and not get away from buddies. I figured it would level the playing field a bit if you will.

Obviously I was wrong. It ended up that I needed to ride in front of them so that I could carry enough speed up the hills and not get bogged down when they started shifting gears. So, I got even stronger and continued to drop them. 

I then got fed up with my conversion set up and sort of went on break from riding again but somehow this year, jumped back into it with a vengence. Ironically, I am back into the sport but none of my buddies from last year want to go ride with me!


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

i just want to see my pretty new sig quote


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

alexrex20 said:


> i just want to see my pretty new sig quote


That's seriously a low class thing to do. Grow up. :nono:


----------



## 1stiski (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice reading.,, I too , have come over to the dark side and now ride SS. My love of two gears, sitting and standing ,has grown.


----------



## rasse1977 (May 16, 2008)

1stiski said:


> My love of two gears, sitting and standing ,has grown.


No walking...? You need a smaller rear cog


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> Josh Ogle (yeah, that Josh Ogle, of Jericho
> fame)


Ogle!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Sizzler said:


> Ogle!


Wow... that's freakin' prehistoric. Is it yours? Truely a collector's item!

--sParty


----------



## fwinter (Nov 20, 2010)

I like the silence of no chain slapping about the stays

I like the smoothness of the drivetrain as you honk uphill or spin fast - it feels like something undefinable has been freed up

I like getting an average bike, removing all the junk and then being amazed at how upmarket it suddenly feels with a pure, uncluttered chain path

I like the extra exertion I get from a short ride, feels like getting more from using less

I like the idea of not lugging a load of problems around with me, just in case I feel that I can't make it up a hill

I like getting muddy then blasting a hose pipe on the frame and it everything is clean without digging bits of woodland out of the rear mech and cassette

I like a whole lot more about SS and I have gone off using gears - I'm clearly deranged!


----------



## jnails (Jun 1, 2009)

fwinter, that is a good post! I myself am brand new at the singlespeed thing. I bought a Gary Fisher Rig because I figured if I didn't like riding SS, i could then convert it to a 1x9. The first ride didn't go so well - I actually really disliked it! I was riding a really rooty and technical trail though, and had too big a gear. I put the bike up for sale - still may try and sell it, you'll see why later. A buddy talked me into riding a less technical trail and riding his bike which had a 19t on the rear(29er). This was this past Thursday. I loved it and was amazed at how fast I could climb up some of the hills versus downshifting and spinning up. All I can think about is my next ride on the SS. On Friday I ordered the last 2010 Gary Fisher Superfly SS frameset Trek had in a 19'' - why I'm parting out the Rig now. I know myself well enough to know I'm going to get serious into it at this point. I'm even considering finding a FS frame and having both hardtail and FS SS frames.

What I like about it so far:
The workout is so much better - I can feel the muscle growing in my legs as I type this.

I love blasting up hills on it

Love not hearing the chain banging on the frame.

The simplicity is nice

I like trying to figure out what gearing is best for which trail I'm going to ride

I like how it sharpens my tech skills - holding more speed in the corners to not lose momentum

There is a certain "pride" in riding just one gear

I'm sure I will learn more as time goes on, but I'm definetly hooked on it and I forsee the geared bike getting lots of rest. I may even pass up the geared bike next year in some of the races and race the SS.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

The singlespeed conversion probably wrecked my already bum-osteoarthritic knee; it didn't allow me to simply sit back and spin, don'tchaknow?

But I ain't going back. The knee was already wrecked before the conversion anyways; pain is temporary, but SS experiences are the best there is.

I'll hopefully be changing scenes in a while: peninsula to Reno/Tahoe area. I may keep the ratio I ride now (32/18 on a 26er), or I may change it. The road bike's another story; I feel I should keep the gears on that, because it's "efficient" and that's all those roadies care about.  

But I'm sure as hell not putting gears back on my hardtail.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> Wow... that's freakin' prehistoric. Is it yours? Truely a collector's item!
> 
> --sParty


It was mine, but the size and geometry were so off that despite it's cool factor I had to sell it. :sad:


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Mar 25, 2004)

erik1245 said:


> The singlespeed conversion probably wrecked my already bum-osteoarthritic knee; it didn't allow me to simply sit back and spin, don'tchaknow?


The gear your running is reasonable. What kind of pedals are you riding? two things I've seen cause/aggravate knee problems.

1) pedals with little or no float

2) improper seat position.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

mtnbikerfred said:


> The gear your running is reasonable. What kind of pedals are you riding? two things I've seen cause/aggravate knee problems.
> 
> 1) pedals with little or no float
> 
> 2) improper seat position.


and

3. Not standing up to pedal.


----------



## murry (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd like to share a quick thought (not to knock on anyone in particular). From time to time I switch my Gary Fisher Rig to 1x9, so I don't want anyone to think I'm speaking of all the gearies out there. I am however speaking of those who feel my singlespeed is an inadequate silly idea, and who (more importantly) feel the need to say so. I like the simplicity of my ss. When we were all kids on our first bike, we didn't ask for another gear. We just made it happen with what we had. What ever happened to all those ideals? Now, in the technologically advanced world we all live in, there seems to always be a better way (or maybe it's just an easier way). I just find it a little coincidental that anyone who degrades my lovely singlespeed seems to have all the little trinkets they sell at the bike shop and wherever else. ya know... the hydropak, the helmet, the special shoes, the special shirt, the special gloves, the watch, the timer, the iphone gps handlebar holder, the speedometer, the cadence sensor, the pocket knife, the bungee chords, the rain jacket, the blah blah blah... etc... Cant we all just make do with what we have, like we used to? What's this world coming to?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

murry said:


> I'd like to share a quick thought (not to knock on anyone in particular). From time to time I switch my Gary Fisher Rig to 1x9, so I don't want anyone to think I'm speaking of all the gearies out there. I am however speaking of those who feel my singlespeed is an inadequate silly idea, and who (more importantly) feel the need to say so. I like the simplicity of my ss. When we were all kids on our first bike, we didn't ask for another gear. We just made it happen with what we had. What ever happened to all those ideals? Now, in the technologically advanced world we all live in, there seems to always be a better way (or maybe it's just an easier way). I just find it a little coincidental that anyone who degrades my lovely singlespeed seems to have all the little trinkets they sell at the bike shop and wherever else. ya know... the hydropak, the helmet, the special shoes, the special shirt, the special gloves, the watch, the timer, the iphone gps handlebar holder, the speedometer, the cadence sensor, the pocket knife, the bungee chords, the rain jacket, the blah blah blah... etc... Cant we all just make do with what we have, like we used to? What's this world coming to?


Great points. That's why I ride ss. The simplicity and the smile it puts on your face. Out off all the bike's I've owned and even the bikes I've ridden, my ss is by far my favorite. Even if my yard is flooded out (it is now) I get that bike out to just cruise around on my driveway. I can't even explain the feeling I get on the bike, it's just how riding should make you feel.


----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

Alot of trails I ride on can be rode with a single speed, but I'm thinking that trails with long steep climbs would'nt be very ridable with too high of a gear. I would love to go SS but I feel that I would have to keep putting the 9 speed back on whenever I hit the massive hills that some trails have.


----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

How many cross country racers run a single speed and also all mountain riders?
There must be advantages to having gears in some cases. I'm liking the idea's of simplicity and getting all the crap off my bars and frame also. I doubt that I will take
the front forks off though. I have a full ridgid I can ride when I want to bounce the hell
out of my body. The one thing that's holding me back is the 6 mile climbs that I may
come across on some trails. Damn I'm tempted.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Dude, just spend $40 and give it a try:
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CS307Z00-Dmr+Sts+And+Cassette+Spacer+Combo+Kit.aspx

That kit includes one of the best bolt on chain tensioners. If you want to try different gearing, stamped steel cogs will only cost you a couple bucks.


----------



## Blanche (May 17, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a single speed soon.


----------



## Your Bike Sucks (May 20, 2011)

Greetings, *****es  .

I used to ride a geared bike occasionally...a heavy entry level GT.

I had a friend tell me how hard it was to ride a single speed where we usually ride (off-road trail w/ a good amount of steep climbs), so I left my GT in the 2-5 gear ratio for the next month just to see if I could do it, never shifting out of that gear - up or down.

A month later I bought a single speed and never looked back  . I run a 32-16 ratio, and am ALWAYS in the right gear :thumbsup: .


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Just had my first SS ride. Seriously, there is no replicating of the feel of an SS by not shifting. The smooth and direct chainline is really something else!

I'm loving it now with my 3speed mode (sit/stand/walk). Brings a whole different perspective to my regular rides.


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

Why singlespeed?

I have had ZERO shifting or derailer issues since I started riding singlespeed 
lol


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

I got free derailleur adjustments for life from the LBS when I bought my XXIX.

I need to get back to riding the SS on solo rides so I can climb faster when I'm with my buddies.

The simplicity really is nice. It makes me feel like a kid, especially sitting "in" the bike with the giant 29" wheels.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

*My single speed story.*

I am now on my second go around on a single speed. The first time I tried it was several years ago and I did it pretty steady for about a year. I then wandered away, smitten by full suspension, 29er wheels and a boatload of gears.
I then started getting bored with biking. The new ride made it all seem too easy, and most rides became rather forgettable.
I bought a 29er ti hardtail with a full set of gears. I liked it but it paled in comparison to my full suspension ride. I played with it but it just did not compare and it started to gather dust.
Then one day I got the bug to try single speeding again, and stripped off the gears, the derailleurs, the cables, the housings and the shifters. I had a chain tensioner that a buddy had given me and I put that on since my steed didn't have an EBB or sliders.
On my maiden voyage the first thing I noticed was that I kept reaching for my shifter. Well this really stinks I thought to myself. Of course the first outing was on pavement into town to show off my new ride to my friends at our afternoon hangout. I presented it to them and they just rolled their eyes, but they all had to pick it up just to see how light it was!
The true test was on my first mountain bike ride. Spinning out doesn't happen like it does on the road and the hills were a joy to tackle. I had no trouble keeping up with the group and my trail cred went up greatly!
I kept with it and started to learn how to ride single speed again. The legs become your gear box and the whole range of leg RPM's comes into play. Flats and downhills demand a spin and coast approach and it is surprising how little you really give up here, unless it is a real long pedal to the metal type of downhill.
The uphills are the place where a single speed shines and in fact I feel like it is cheating in a way. While my geared buddies are planted firmly on their butts spinning up a hill, I just use my leg gear box to go up. I alternate between sitting and rocking my body back and forth and when the pitch gets beyond a certain point, I stand to keep my momentum going. I picked my gearing to allow me to ride just about all of our local trails without having to hoof it. As time goes by the climbs become easier and easier once I learned how to measure my efforts. It is amazing how long you can stay in the saddle without any huge strain on your legs or knees and once I stand I have learned to measure my efforts even more. Climbing out of the saddle reminds me of a stairmaster or hiking up a steep hill. With the proper gearing you rarely have to put out that gut wrenching effort to make a climb.
A few weeks ago I climbed back on my dually and boy did it feel plush and comfortable. I thought to myself, next time I go out, I am taking the geared bike, but it has yet to happen. The only thing I can figure out is that my trail cred will go down and I will not get the exhilarating workout I get with the single speed. Often times I just stare at my single speed for no reason at all.
I have noticed that it is now easier to put on a pair of pants! My leg muscles are more toned and I have much better balance. I can stand on one leg with a steadiness I haven't had for a long time and no longer have to hop around getting one leg on and then the other. 
I have come to the conclusion that single speeding is a lifestyle that only those who do it can truly understand.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

I finally got back onto the mtb (singlespeed, of course) after a long time out. Knee surgery in December, get back on the road bike in March, then finally the mtb is allowed back out in June.

Now, this is probably also due to the fact that I've been training relatively hard on the road bike also.....

.... But I have yet to fail to reel in and pass a fellow rider in sight (and sometimes farther up the mountain than sight allows) on the local climbs. I'm convinced it's due to the singlespeed. Spinning for me is in a gear twice as high as a spinning gear for the gearies. Today I went for a ride with my neighbor. He's in fairly good shape, doesn't ride a lot, but he goes surfing pretty much every day. I spent just about as much time waiting for him at convenient spots today as I did actually riding. On one of these rest stops, a dude on an old Klein rides by (after we'd passed him). A few minutes later, who do I pass? Klein. I think I ended up passing him three times on the ascent. And then he realized I was on a singlespeed. Talk about props.

My roadie buddy thinks singlespeed just teaches me to sit or stand and mash my way up. Yea? Tell that to my bulging quads as I attack and pass. 

I'll end up doing a mountain bike ride one day, road ride the next. They build up different muscle groups, so my legs may be sore, but they're never actually tired. In reality, road and singlespeed and just being a badass in general complement each other.


----------



## TruTone (Jun 30, 2011)

*Fixed MTB'ing*

Today, I built my first single speed, a rigid '84 Diamond Back Mean Streak. Here's a little passion for you.

I am a student in college, 21 years old. The bike has a long story behind it that I will be posting later, but I will just go and say that it is a steel fixed/free singlespeed mountain bike, that I am very proud of.

The night before, I couldn't sleep. I stayed up till 4 AM, building the bike. I test rode it in the street, made some adjustments, then collapsed into bed, excited to ride the bike on the trail for the first time.

The next morining, I pulled out the bike and admired it. I decided that the first time I take the bike out, it would be stupid not to take it out fixed if I had the option. So I looped the chain over the fixed cog, wrenched down the track nuts, loaded the bike on my rack and rolled out to the trail.

An older guy on a hardtail was unloading his car as I was taking off my bike. He got a good 2 minute head start on the trail. I hopped on the bike, and lordy, I felt like I was on a rocket. The bike just wanted to go. Or was it the momentum of the fixed drivetrain pushing me forward? Regardless, the first thing I noticed that my fixed ratio felt a little too tall for the trail I was on. A good spinning cadence simply didn't exist for the majority of the trail. I quickly became aware of the 3 speeds: sit, stand and walk. I guess this is life as a single speeder.

Hardtail dude was dispatched with at a frightening pace, within the first minute of climbing. I think I kind of threw him off as I passed him. I just said "sup", too out of breath to really say much else and rolled on by, beating up the trail like a madman. (I never saw him again that day.)

I told myself not to let my tall gear bother me and I pushed through it, disregarding the fact that it felt like 90 degrees outside with the sun beating down on me. To keep the cadence up I attacked the less steep parts of the trail at a good 1-2 mph faster than I normally do on my fancy pants geared bike. I felt like I was just roaring up the hill! It was a hell of a workout. Riding out of the saddle on flat bars works your abs and lower back more than I could ever imagine. Nice burn, felt goooood.

A fixed gear mountain bike definitely gives you that "kick in the pants" feel while riding. A foreign feeling of being sped along by my own bike on a familiar trail I had ridden for years. 
I ride a fixed road bike as well, but this is just a totally different experience. The bike literally feels like an animal you're running along with. Sometimes it feels like you're working perfectly together, sometimes it feels like you need a little more work. I had to figure out how to pedal through little parts of the trail I would normally coast through (like small g-outs). I was choosing lines I never would have chosen on my geared bike. I actually pedal struck a few times on the ascent, but it didn't mess me up enough to keep me from moving forward. In fact, I didn't put my foot down on the ascent once at all. But it did give me an idea of how much rotational leeway I had.

Needless to say, it was retarded fun.

The bike handles so nicely, riding fixed rigid. Instead of using an actual suspension system, your body has to become the suspension. My bike has slack geometry and very, very long chainstays, so it is a bit of a challenge to get up the hill. However, it is extremely compliant and springy because of this, and riding out of the saddle over bumpy areas feels a bit like dancing with the bike. Smooth, not jolting, sort of letting your body mold to the terrain and always, always trying to hold the momentum. I quickly realized that just like road fixed riding, momentum is key in fixed mountain riding. When a short steep section is coming up, I instinctively start pedaling quicker to build up momentum to carry myself over, and the bike almost seems to take care of the rest. You get a good idea of just how much faster you have to pedal for the momentum to carry you up over a given obstacle.

It's a hard feeling to describe, but it feels amazing when you are just sort of "flowing" through the trail. The fixed mountain bike definitely has a nice "flow" during the climb, probably because you're basically forced to go quickly.

I finally reached the apex of the main trail and sat down on the top tube. It was blistering hot. I reached for my water bottle and found a shady bush to chill out under. I couldn't believe how quickly I had reached the top of the trail. I was wondering what happened to hardtail guy, because I wanted to congratulate him on riding on such a hot day. I guess he took some other trail or turned back early.

The descent I was a little apprehensive about. As I turned around and rolled back down the trail, I decided I'd take it fast, but not too fast. I hadn't quite figured out what I'd do if I had a really bad pedal strike. As far as bumps went, I didn't really find myself missing my suspension fork. Of course, I wasn't going quite as fast as I normally do, but I also wasn't exactly picking around on my way down the trail. It was really strange standing and pedaling downhill, trying to keep my arms relaxed to soak up bumps. Since my legs couldn't really soak up any bumps, being preoccupied with pedaling, I just tried to keep them supple and moving, only sitting on the saddle in very smooth sections.

I was extremely grateful for the front brake I had installed. I definitely didn't feel nearly as graceful or fast as I do on my front suspended hardtail, but this is an entirely different type of challenge. Figuring out lines, and timing crank revolutions so that I didn't pedal strike was less of a challenge than I thought it would be. Skidding down parts of the trail had to be the most fun. Just felt so smooth and in control. I felt like some sort of bike ninja.

I got to the bottom of the trail, surprised I didn't fall at all, and for the first time ever, I actually wanted to turn around and climb it agai. It was THAT much fun.

A walker with a dog at the base of the trail walked up to me and asked if my bike was a singlespeed. I replied, "yes it is, actually it's a fixed gear mountain bike." While I was loading the bike back on the car, I showed him the fixed drivetrain and he just said "Man, that's wild."

"Yep, it's fun as hell, though."

Fixed gear mountain bikers, I guess we're all a little crazy.

I'm actually not as excited to take the bike out in singlespeed mode. I think it would take away some of the fun. Sure, I could go a little faster. But fixed is just so darn fun!


----------



## cazloco (Apr 6, 2005)

TruTone said:


> Skidding down parts of the trail had to be the most fun. Just felt so smooth and in control. I felt like some sort of bike ninja.


Skidding down the trail is fun? 
Caz


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

TruTone said:


> Today, I built my first single speed, a rigid '84 Diamond Back Mean Streak. Here's a little passion for you.
> ...


I have an '84 Diamond Back Mean Streak as well. I bought mine in 1985, five years before you were born. It was my first mountain bike.

Welcome.

--sParty


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> I have an '84 Diamond Back Mean Streak as well. I bought mine in 1985, five years before you were born. It was my first mountain bike.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> --sParty


You just made me feel really old......LOL.


----------



## TruTone (Jun 30, 2011)

Sparticus said:


> I have an '84 Diamond Back Mean Streak as well. I bought mine in 1985, five years before you were born. It was my first mountain bike.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> --sParty


Thanks :thumbsup:
It's a tremendously fun little bike, I respect my elders.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

manual63 said:


> You just made me feel really old......LOL.


Old? Dood just scored his 100th Puff hat, or so. **** man, I hope life throws me an ace so's I can keep riding like that. Hard enough to keep up with my dog's expectations... let alone keep up with aspirations.

Old is in your head. Or not. That's what I dig about this crowd.


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

the simplicity, elegance and overbearing feeling of pride is what ss is all about to me. the pride comes into place when the bike (gears) no longer do the work for you but better yet you and your ss work together because you know what it takes to get to the top


----------



## marchone (Aug 16, 2011)

It seems most of you guys are young, hard core off-roaders. I'm not.

Some weeks ago I casually mentioned to some friends that I wanted to get back on a bike to get back in shape and for regular exercise. Urban assaults only. A "commuter" to some but NYC streets are kinda rough both in surface and traffic. 

One guy recommended a MTB frame. A KM in fact. I came on here a few weeks ago to learn what I could and was fascinated by the developments in the bike world since my last time. That was a 21-speed road bike. I came to hate derailleurs. A MTB seemed like a better fit for the City.

One thing led to another when I discovered singlespeeds. Then, as luck would have it, Surly offered a complete build as a singlespeed. I snared one quickly. 

It came as a 32 X 17. I've only been on it for three days but I hit it hard for a 60-year old guy. I figure I'll ride it for a month before I make any changes to it. I originally thought I'd use it as is to get my legs and lungs back and then put a hub on it. That thought is fading fast.

It's a big, burly 22-inch 29er but seems perfectly suited for the mean streets here and my 6'-4", 200+lb frame. I love the simplicity of this thing.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

marchone said:


> ...
> 
> One thing led to another when I discovered singlespeeds. Then, as luck would have it, Surly offered a complete build as a singlespeed. I snared one quickly.
> 
> ...


For city riding, I'd suggest gearing up a bit from 32x17. And putting some slicks on there (ie - Schwalb Big Apples, or many 700x38-45 slicks available). Have fun with it.


----------



## marchone (Aug 16, 2011)

p nut said:


> For city riding, I'd suggest gearing up a bit from 32x17. And putting some slicks on there (ie - Schwalb Big Apples, or many 700x38-45 slicks available). Have fun with it.


My first changes will probably be to tires and 40x17 gearing. If I handle that all right then up to 48t.

A bigger concern is that my center of balance is too high. Inseam/seat height/crank length have me sit too high to get off it quickly. Possible fixes include longer cranks and/or skinnier lower profile tires though I've gotten numerous recommendations here and elsewhere for Schwalbe Big Apple 2.3s.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Are you sure your seat isn't up too high? Are your hips rocking at all when you pedal?


----------



## marchone (Aug 16, 2011)

bad mechanic said:


> Are you sure your seat isn't up too high? Are your hips rocking at all when you pedal?


Don't know about hips rocking. Where? Side to side?

My LBS set the handlebar and saddle height for me. He added 4 spacers to the head tube to compensate for handlebar height. After 40+ miles in traffic I am way too high for comfort.

My present saddle height from the cranks makes for a fully extended leg motion while seated. It makes my center of balance too high and impossible to touch the ground for balance when stopped. Without demounting anyway.

I just brought my saddle down to where my legs are almost fully extended with a slight bend at the knee. This allows me to touch the ground while seated. This is important to me at traffic stops and busy intersections.

I removed all 4 spacers to seat the headset directly on the head tube. If it feels good while riding tomorrow I'll have him cut the excess off the top.

I'm still wondering about correct crank length. With a 36-inch inseam every table I have found puts me at 195mm to 200mm. My KM Complete came with 175mm cranks.

I will get this bike sorted before it kills me.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

With the saddle at the proper height, you Shouldn't be able to touch the ground. Just slide forward and dismount when stopped.

PM Sparticus about the longer cranks.


----------



## marchone (Aug 16, 2011)

p nut said:


> With the saddle at the proper height, you Shouldn't be able to touch the ground. Just slide forward and dismount when stopped.
> 
> PM Sparticus about the longer cranks.


That's what I was afraid of. Thanks for the tip to Sparticus.


----------



## horriefic (Jul 20, 2010)

Singlespeeding is great!


----------



## trail (Sep 21, 2011)

Why not singlespeed? 

Well, living in a place like Athens (with lots of different heights from place to place) may be the answer.. However, I love fixed gear bikes and I think that some time I ll start building one..


----------



## sddirthead (Sep 30, 2010)

I love SS riding, have a Gary Fisher Marlin 29er and put a fox fron suspension on it. Last few rides have been with the fron suspension locked out which is now making me want a Monocog. It is makes you a better rider, a stronger rider. Single speed riding brings the Zen back to the sport


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

Kaizer said:


> Just had my first SS ride. Seriously, there is no replicating of the feel of an SS by not shifting. The smooth and direct chainline is really something else!
> 
> I'm loving it now with my 3speed mode (sit/stand/walk). Brings a whole different perspective to my regular rides.


Liking the 3-speed concept, I'll have to remember that one. Another good quote...."I'd rather ride my bike than operate it".


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

I thought I would see what it would be like to ride single-speed today so I kept it in 2-5 the whole way around my normal loop. I can say that it felt good to not worry about shifting and just focus on whats in front of me. Climbing was difficult at first but each successive climb seemed to get easier. I was definitely carrying more momentum around corners and before hills, anticipating that it would be more work if I was to slow down and shift down then shift back up on the other side. I may order a single-speed kit and put it on an extra wheel i have laying around.


----------



## jsims479 (Oct 18, 2011)

I like the new 24 speed it's faster


----------



## grimmr2 (Sep 14, 2011)

It think my conversion is almost complete...

I started riding a rigid singlespeed 1-2 months ago and have been hooked. Yesterday I felt a little lazy and decided to take out my old trusty squishy geared bike. At first I was loving it. Going uphill never felt so easy (except for the sore bottom from sitting and spinning for so long). When I got to the downhill and singletrack, I remember thinking, "I am going to tear this up!" I soon found myself cursing my old trusty steed the whole way down until I spectacularly crashed. I realized that I found it irritating and distracting to worry about when to shift, what gear to shift to, etc. Futhermore, despite being on a FS bike, I found myself much slower and way out of control. Maybe I was pushig myself too fast, maybe it was the setup of my oldschool FS ride, maybe it was the higher center of gravity that was thowing me off? I don't know, but what I am certain of is that I am hooked on this simple rigid singlespeed thing, and I don't think i am going to look back again...


----------



## MtnTopTiger (Nov 1, 2011)

SS all the way!


----------



## MtnTopTiger (Nov 1, 2011)

I know this isn't the right section but i can't creat threads untill two more posts...now that i got that outta the way here's what i got. 

I've been riding SS since July. Recently climbing up hills i've been hearing the "CLICK CLICK" like something is slipping (bottom bracket?) my pedal will jump forward again like a slipping moting. Anyone had this hapen to them or know what is going on. I really want to get back out there, not that i haven't


----------



## AndyTomlin (Oct 6, 2011)

Why singlespeed?

Because I don't bother to shift when riding trails anyway! Also hate the horrible chattering sound of my chain slapping around when landing. I love riding my singlespeed road bike, so I'll be converting my MTB over the winter ready for next spring!


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Well here's my story....

July 2010 I put in an order with my not-so-local bike shop for a Swift with 11 speed Alfine. Frame arrived fine but the hub was getting forever delayed. By October I was frustrated having sold my Rockhopper to finance the deal (and make space in the shed, not to mention an involuntary one-in one-out policy in place at home  ) so I 'borrowed' the rear wheel from my commuter and had the Swift built up as a singlespeed and started riding it on my local trails. Hard work at first, a little experimenting with gear ratios, but I can pretty much get up what I could on the geared bike. 

When the shop called to say my hub was in I said forget it, just build me another single speed wheel.

Now 14 months later it's still singlespeed (although I got a good deal on an Alfine 8 that stayed on for about 3 weeks but that'll go on the commuter when I get time) and I haven't looked back. Several epic rides including an off road century later, I'm fitter, faster and more attractive to the opposite sex


----------



## joeSS (Dec 18, 2011)

Greetings all, 

I started riding mountain bikes in central Texas back in 1989. I really enjoyed the simplicity of the set ups and low maintenance of rigid bikes; so much that I resisted from suspension while my friends were all getting the newest Rock Shox. Finally I broke down and got a fork so I could keep up on the rocky downhills. Eventually in the early 2000's I'd get a full supsension Epic, chosen since it rode more like a HT. Then I bought a full carbon Alma 26er. For some reason I didn't care for the carbon feel. I thought I had just lost the love of riding. I had an old VooDoo Bizango that I converted to a SS and ended up liking that bike more, even though it was from '94. For me, not having the option of gears, it allowed me to focus more on the moment, the trail, and just having fun. 

With the whole 29 craze, I figured I'd better sell my Alma if I had any intentions of getting rid of it soon. I didn't want to spend a ton of money and figured I should just get a new SS 29. I chose the Niner One 9 and couldn't be happier. I've had two rides on the bike and have already found a whole new love for cycling that I thought was lost. The 29 floats over everything and the SS keeps it light and simple. 

This switch has brought me back to when I first started riding. The climbs are challenging again and things feel new. I love the strength that it requires, no smaller gears when it gets tough... all part of what I love about SS.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

SSFAQ:

Q: Is that a singlespeed??
A: Yes
Q: That's crazy, you climb with that??
A: Yes I climb all the way here
Q: You pedal all the way??
A: I push where people doesn't see me
Q: Wait the minute, you use very tiny gears there..
A: Yes, cause I like tiny cute little things
Q: Doesn't it very spinny on flats?
A: I am a hamster
Q: Can I try your bike?
A: Sure
Q: Wow it's heavy while sitting but it's too light when standing
A: Really??
Q: But you stand all the way I can see
A: I hit the brakes when climb
Q: Really?? you brakes on climb??
A: I can't get more resistance so I brake to prevent overspin


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

I've been riding geared giant XTC hardtail for 1,5 years. Now the transmission is worn. I was going to buy everything new, but... Something happened in my mind. At first I tryed to stay on a single 32/16 gear. Well, I liked it. Climbing a steep hill the chain skipped. The teeth on the 32 ring were badly worn and even became sharp. The answer was 44/21 gear. No problems but at first i felt some anusuall filling in my knees. Then i thought that singlespeed is definately for me unless the problems with knees remain.
However I was trying to hard on this gear and eventually i'm ill now and thinking much about singlespeeding. But now I understood what was wrong:
1. Gearing - 2/1 is to hard of a gear for me in winter riding conditions now - i couldn't spin out even on flats. 32/18 (or even lighter) would be lighter, more fun, less stress on knees, and possibly faster = finally much better.
2. Climbing - the simple truth of a singlespeed - the faster you climb (the harder you work) - the better to your knees. I realized that i was always climbing too slow on a very low cadence when i could hammer, create more momentum and move faster. It is hard to realize after a geared bike where you can climb on any speed.
Cant wait to get healthy, and to build a singlespeed XTC. But most of all can't wait to ride it.
P.S. Haven't got much problems with gears (sram X0): the worst was hitting shifter lever (and bending it) with a knee (not once, not twice).
Everybody who is going to start singlespeeding - it is much better to use a lighter gear at first than a harder gear. Of course the top speed on flats will be less. But who cares about that. I don't!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Igoreha said:


> (sram X0): the worst was hitting shifter lever (and bending it) with a knee (not once, not twice).


+1, this was my reason to abandon SRAM triggers.


----------



## Hook (Aug 19, 2011)

I got back into riding a couple of years ago, picking up a Diamondback hardtail with a view to commuting year round. I quickly grew to loathe derailleurs, and found myself leaving the bike in one gear for extended periods because the ice on the cassette made shifting a crapshoot anyway. I realized that I could do my commute, and even some of the bigger hills in town, without ever thinking about changing gears, and I could generally out-climb my riding buddies. Then I started reading about you wierdos that intentionally set up your bikes as singlespeeds, and I felt like I had come home.
I am currently building a 'new' all-weather commuter, an old Triumph Extreme MTB (steel, rigid, fixed gear), and plotting out how I can turn my Diamondback into a SS trail bike. The connectedness, the simplicity, the sense of pride in overcoming obstacles through sheer determination... you guys all get it, when almost everyone I've ridden with thinks I've lost my mind


----------



## bluntadelic (Dec 28, 2011)

viva SS....

my first, second, third and my last bike is Single Speed


----------



## scout (Jul 12, 2006)

...


----------



## scout (Jul 12, 2006)

Your freewheel is shot



MtnTopTiger said:


> I know this isn't the right section but i can't creat threads untill two more posts...now that i got that outta the way here's what i got.
> 
> I've been riding SS since July. Recently climbing up hills i've been hearing the "CLICK CLICK" like something is slipping (bottom bracket?) my pedal will jump forward again like a slipping moting. Anyone had this hapen to them or know what is going on. I really want to get back out there, not that i haven't


----------



## quantumfunk (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice story, it's funny to find out that all of our triumphs in technology are often times pointless. I'm not saying gears are pointless though, I keep meaning one of these days to try out a geared setup. 
I keep finding rad parts or bikes that I dig a lot more then the cost of the gearies so it never happens.
One of these days.


----------



## fredic (Jan 25, 2012)

*well written!!!*

thanks


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Carefree ridin'.


----------



## silentdante (Oct 20, 2011)

Started with fixies long before all the striped tube-socked hipsters invaded cities with them. SS isn't fixie, but its the next most direct form of control on MTB. Keep the bike lean, SS. 

Just getting posts up so I can start threads and post pics.


----------



## quantumfunk (Nov 27, 2011)

silentdante said:


> Started with fixies long before all the striped tube-socked hipsters invaded cities with them. SS isn't fixie, but its the next most direct form of control on MTB. Keep the bike lean, SS.
> 
> Just getting posts up so I can start threads and post pics.


Riding fixies before they were cool, you must be the ultimate hipster.


----------



## silentdante (Oct 20, 2011)

Protohipster.


----------



## stratege-0815 (Jan 16, 2006)

*I am influenced, too*

A nice thread. After all the years I started my first single spped last year and it wa a great success. It is a 1991 Kona "Lava Dome" an I hope to ride it a lot more this summer.


----------



## justdaman (Jan 1, 2012)

ive become stronger riding 500kms on my ss than my friend with 1500kms on his geared bike. 

true story.


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

*Reset*

Yesterday I did what I hoped I could. I got myself and my Karate Monkey Single Up to the top of South Table Mountain under my own power. .(No I didn't have to push either!) Though I did use a cog that most of you would find laughable, a 24t Rennen, paired to my 32t ring, I was hoping that I would not find my desire to ride a nice single speed a waste of time and money. I actually think that I can perhaps handle a 23 or maybe even gasp a 22t rear. Most of the crowd around here climbs this trail with an 18 and a 34, they however are without exception all at least 35 plus years my junior. I hope that I can drop down a size or two before fall, as I still like to hammer the flats and even with 40 years of road experience I can still TT pretty well. ( Was always in the top ten Norcal TT champs when I was primed). Still at this point climbing was so much of a rush flailing myself to near death on the flats and downhills was not a significant enough detriment that I would change anything today. Matter of fact I am going back out their right now.


----------



## mikhalit (Aug 17, 2011)

What makes me like my SS the most is that it gives the same feeling as going hiking up the mountains. There is no gear system that allows me to walk faster on flats or downhill, nor there is a way to go faster uphill but using all the power and speed of my own legs. It's not just hiking, it is same for canoening, sea kayaking, etcetera. Why should it be different with cycling when it doesn't have to?


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

mikhalit said:


> What makes me like my SS the most is that it gives the same feeling as going hiking up the mountains. There is no gear system that allows me to walk faster on flats or downhill, nor there is a way to go faster uphill but using all the power and speed of my own legs. It's not just hiking, it is same for canoening, sea kayaking, etcetera. Why should it be different with cycling when it doesn't have to?


:thumbsup:


----------



## theHoff (Apr 6, 2012)

Tried my buddies KM rigid the other day....i'm officially hooked for life. Now I know why he disappears on the climbs. The not thinking about what gear your in is huge, helped me concentrate on aggressive lines and how to get it done on my own.


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

What made me go SS...well I really enjoy trail running as well as road running. My plan is to finish a 100 miler before cut off time in whatever race I choose as my first in this distance...last year whilst running a 16 mile loop it clicked. When running in the Mtn's, or road for that matter, the only gear I have is my legs. If I want to run faster I lean forward more at my ankles and go, and slower, lean less... So, how's this crossover? SS'n and running are all about ( on the bike ) cadence, ( cadence= stride during the run) and pacing. Running, the exact same...prior, before crossing over to the dark side, I'd ride and barley shift gears. When I did, I was having to think of when to shift and whatnot...wasted energy in my mind... This past winter on the fat bike set up as a1x10 I found myself in the same boat, ridding only one gear. Every time I changed gears(prior to some experimenting) I'd shift and spin out on some of the steeper climbs and end up pushing...tried the same trails in one gear, pace went up as well as ease of ridding and fun factor...so, thanks to running, Im a faithful SS'er (fatbike and skinny)
I say, don't be bound by gears, when humans have everything we need built into us already to climb and rail the trails which we ride. Gears (for me) only complicate things...
It works for me, and in the end that's all that matters....


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

AKxc said:


> When running in the Mtn's, or road for that matter, the only gear I have is my legs. If I want to run faster I lean forward more at my ankles and go, and slower, lean less... So, how's this crossover? SS'n and running are all about ( on the bike ) cadence, ( cadence= stride during the run) and pacing. Running, the exact same...


Very well noted! I've never thought of it, but SS riding, when you manage to keep the momentum up, indeed resembles a very efficient running, almost dreamlike experience (the kind of dreams where you can float-run, as opposed to nightmares about exerting lots of effort but barely moving).


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

I had got SS jump bike (giant STP) for 3 years and liked to pedal it very much.

I was interested how much fun it should be to ride SS XC bike. So I converted my XTC. 

I was sure that it would be impossible to climb the steep sections. I was wrong. I liked climbing before, but now it became the ultimate fun and much faster(32/16 gear).

Riding SS you stand much so the suspension fork bobbing becomes an issue. So I locked out the fork and left it there. "Why shuldn't I try rigid fork then?" - I thought. I wasn't sure If I would be able to run technical trails with a rigid fork. I was wrong again. Riding rigid appeared to be great fun, it teaches you the flow, it gives wonderful experience of feeling the surface under you.

It was clear for me that if climbing is fun, I would spin out on flats. I was wrong again. Because SS teaches you to spin effeciently in high cadence. And I don't care about my top speed now. 30 km/h (on 130 rpm) is more than enough on most XC trails. And you are able to show higher speeds in sprint (up to 40 km/h) I bet the average speed on the trail has increased. Yesterday I practised my pedalling technique (one leg spinning and fast spinning) and saw that it's possible to spin fast and efficient.

I'm happy that I was wrong all that times. You are allways wrong until you try something yourself. My singlespeed has opened the door to the new aspects of riding. 27 gears give you 27 limitations. Rigid SS destroys those limitations and gives you the feeling of continuous motion as it should be by nature.

Thank you guys!:thumbsup: Because reading this forum had great influence on my SS conversion.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Igoreha said:


> 27 gears give you 27 limitations.


Instant signature line right there! :thumbsup:



Igoreha said:


> Riding SS you stand much so the suspension fork bobbing becomes an issue. So I locked out the fork and left it there. "Why shuldn't I try rigid fork then?" - I thought. I wasn't sure If I would be able to run technical trails with a rigid fork. I was wrong again. Riding rigid appeared to be great fun, it teaches you the flow, it gives wonderful experience of feeling the surface under you.


I'm about to think that I managed to get the best of both worlds on this: a Manitou fork with tuned Absolute+ shim stack, which I always run with low speed compression damping closed. I tuned the stack to have very little platform, only enough to prevent bobbing if I pull on the bars while hammering. I also put some speed dependency in there, so that once the fork opens, it feels bottomless.


----------



## Cherm (Apr 13, 2012)

I grew up as a downhill rider, moved on to BMXing, now I'm a proud owner of a Surly 1x1 Rigid.
I think I'm getting the best out of both worlds now.


----------



## aegolius (Feb 5, 2008)

Igoreha said:


> *Very Good Post*


Thank's @Igoreha


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Igoreha said:


> 27 gears give you 27 limitations.


And the _____ is the main one...

you fill in the blank.


----------



## polkcavediver (Apr 17, 2012)

*Hey everyone, new to the forum*

I am John from Winter Haven, Florida. I started mountain biking 2 1/2 years ago, and was hooked immediately. After tons of crashes, endos, scrapes, bruises, and a broken ankle, I started catching on and my technical skills improved. I have upgraded bikes several times, and I had the opportunity to get a hold of a nice Giant carbon single speed about a month ago. I loved it from the start, the simplicity, the quietness, and it moved out thru the trails great. My friends were all impressed how well I did on it. Hills are going to be a project, but I am learning to explode before a hill and I have been doing alot better. I just bought a Cannondale SL4 29er with hydralic disc brakes, and I got on line and ordered everything I need to convert it to a SS. Can't wait for the parts to come in. Like someone said in an earlier post, it's more than just riding, it's a lifestyle or religion. I do most of my riding at Loyce Harpe Park in South Lakeland, Florida. It has a great varity if trails. Anyway, looking foward to talking with you SS guys more on this forum.
John


----------



## mlacey (Sep 1, 2011)

Rode BMX. Rode MTB. And then didn't do **** for years. Got back into it last fall and picked up a Mariachi. I was hesitant to take it out of the shop as a SS. I mean, it had gears on it already. And what if I was a total ****? Switched it over to SS this spring and there ain't no goin' back. It's quieter, more peaceful, faster and more rewarding. 

Amazingly, after my usual ride, I feel I'm less tired than I was when I was running the gears. So what are all those gears for?


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

mlacey said:


> Rode BMX. Rode MTB. And then didn't do **** for years. Got back into it last fall and picked up a Mariachi. I was hesitant to take it out of the shop as a SS. I mean, it had gears on it already. And what if I was a total ****? Switched it over to SS this spring and there ain't no goin' back. It's quieter, more peaceful, faster and more rewarding.
> 
> Amazingly, after my usual ride, I feel I'm less tired than I was when I was running the gears. So what are all those gears for?


Those gears are for n00bs, racers, and fat bikes


----------



## aegolius (Feb 5, 2008)

My Surly CC (with gears) goes faster since I started to single speed in the woods. 

I got my El Mariachi last week and o brothers and sisters how nice a ride can be!


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

*SS love on NSMB!?!?!*



NSMB.com said:


> Single speeds have interested me from the very beginning, or even before the beginning, back when I was a young liftie reading mountain bike magazines in the top shack. I was always part skeptic and part curious. I like simple things and for the vast majority of my mountain biking life I have ridden hardtails. As uncommon as they are in BC, I had still only seen a few single speeds and the obvious implications of only having one gear made me question the practical applications of these bikes.
> 
> At the end of a summer of guiding for Tyax Adventures in the South Chilcotins, I made my semi-yearly pilgrimage to Cumberland on Vancouver Island. Most of the riding I have done around the Comox Valley has left me physically shattered, wondering what sort of hell these trails were bred in, yet most locals seem to float over the unforgiving terrain. To see guys like Jeremy Grasby, owner of the Riding Fool Hostel, ride a single speed through this terrain was an eye opener.
> 
> ...


Burly Surly | NSMB.e.MAGAZINE - Freeride, Extreme and North Shore style Mountain Biking


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Just to chime in...*

I have had a single speed in the quiver for the last 5 years.. and sadly (or happily) my Heckler has been demoted to my "other bike" and I ride the SS most of the time. I am a 32 X 20 (soon to be 21) guy but I can ride almost anything that I want to. I miss the tractor climbing power of a 2.5 maxxis tire over loose dirt with 22 X 34 ratio... but really riding the Jabberwocky makes all my local trails really fun again and I can clear the same stuff!

I am now to the point where I will explore and try new trails on the SS and just do not worry about what the trail is going to look like. I know I can make it - or at least get a great workout making the attempt.

Long live the Heckler - she was a great bike.. but gears are over until I need knee surgery.

Great thread all.


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

This year I'v broken my 26 XC rigid SS (the fork and the frame are dead).

But i had one more SS - my giant STP jump bike. But climbing on it was noting like XC bike. To make it a good climber I should spend a lot of money to make it light. Even then it wouldn't become pedalable enough. So i needed smth. pedalable. SINGLESPEED ONLY!

And what do you think I bought? It's 2011 giant bowery mashup fixed gear road bike which was in stock (750 $). I would never buy a fixedgear bike, but it has a flip-flop hub, both brakes and was setup as singlespeed (which was great for me). I rode with freewheel at first, but decided to try fixed once.

At first I thought: WTF? Later it felt enteresting. Now I absolutely love this bike in fixedgear configuration.

But that's not all! I tried to ride it in the forest on non technical trails and it's much, MUCH better than I thought! Even though it has 48/17 gear and 25mm slicks pumped to 8 bar it performed acceptable.
It was clear that it was because of big wheels (compared to 26) and steel frame and fork. Then I thought: "How should rigid 29er perform then? - It should be a BLAST!". 

A fixedgear bike definately worth a try. It emproved my balance, power, skills. With 48/17 gear walking became my option on XC trail, but I walk less, than I thought. This week I took part in the 5 km XC time trial and walked only 3 times. My average speed was more than 18 km/h and that is more than I showed last year on my geared bike.

Ofcourse, bowery is not an XC bike (but good train and commuter bike), It wouldn't be fast on steep and technical terrain.
So, now I'm going to make salsa el mariachi. No way to gears and suspension - ONLY RIGID SS.
Easton Haven 29'er have just arrived. I'm going to have my third SS!


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

I recently got a Kona Unit and got serious about singlespeed and I must say I really love it. I was in a bit of a rut, but the new bike brought the enthusiasm back, I can't wait to go riding again..

However I'm completely bombed. It's almost like back when I started riding mountain bikes, I'm dead tired in the evenings and sleep like a rock. 

I feel like I carry every single climb I do with me to the next one and once I reach that 6th or 7th hill I'm out of go-juice. On my geared bike I kinda "reset" on the downhill stretches, getting ready for an almost fresh start on the next climb up, but on my SS it seems I carry the previous climbs with me..

I really love it though, I'm sure I'll get stronger and eventually get over the hump, I'm not quite matching my geared times yet, but that'll come too I'm sure..

Fun, fun, fun, but damn I'm exhausted after my SS rides at the moment..


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Sandrenseren said:


> I recently got a Kona Unit and got serious about singlespeed and I must say I really love it. I was in a bit of a rut, but the new bike brought the enthusiasm back, I can't wait to go riding again..
> 
> However I'm completely bombed. It's almost like back when I started riding mountain bikes, I'm dead tired in the evenings and sleep like a rock.
> 
> ...


How long you been riding SS? How much time off you taking between rides?


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

dgw2jr said:


> How long you been riding SS? How much time off you taking between rides?


I've only been riding SS for 2-3 weeks, something like 150 miles total, so I'm new at it and still getting to grips with when to push and when to coast, so to speak.

My riding pattern in general depends on time, weather and energy, typically around 18-20 rides per month. I aim at getting at least 3 rides per week but when the weather is nice like the current it's not unusual for me to put in 5-6 rides in a week. My rides are pretty consistent 15 mile loops unless I hit one of those days with "rubber legs" and turn back after a couple of miles.

I don't ride all rides equally hard, some days I go all in and aim for my record, other days I go easy and just put in the miles nice and easy without forcing it.

I'm used to frequent riding, doing 4-5 days in a row isn't uncommon. I've been doing patterns like that for more than a year on my geared bike now.

I'm pretty sure it's just a matter of adapting to climbing every hill full steam ahead on the SS, I've got no aching joints and my muscles feels spent in the regular good way, I just have a harder time keeping awake at night after switching to SS mashing..


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

If I simplify my bike any more I will be a trail runner.


----------



## mint355 (Mar 9, 2012)

I just bought a $1500 2012 TREK RIG for my Fiance (she doesn't get the "gears") i couldn't resist, so i put the seat up and took it for a blast, so much fun I am loving it. So quite no chain slapping and so on its been 3 days since my $6000 INTENSE tracer2 has been out on the trails


----------



## UpillDaemon (Aug 20, 2012)

Spot on!! I always thought single speeders were nuts!! As of two weeks ago I finally broke down and tried my buddy's out on the weekly ride, and developed an addiction! I got my first one last week and I'm stoked!! A 29er single speed is a hard thing to beat!


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

UpillDaemon said:


> Spot on!! I always thought single speeders were nuts!! As of two weeks ago I finally broke down and tried my buddies out on the weekly ride, and developed an addiction! I got my first one last week and I'm stoked!! A 29er single speed is a hard thing to beat!


a RIGID single speed 29er can  My squishy bike has not left the basement since I picked up my Karate Monkey a week ago. I have found myself riding a ton more and much longer too!


----------



## UpillDaemon (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree. I picked up a rare specialized stump jumper convert. Its way fun, and so quiet!


----------



## jjjj (Aug 25, 2012)

Ouch.


----------



## flashntrudi (Jun 24, 2012)

By accident.. Around 2004 I had an old DB Apex taking up space and needed a putt around town bike, so I singulated it. Hmm, this is not bad. Decided I wanted to try a 29er later that year and found a Surley KM here on MTBR for a good deal and went for it. I was in ID at the time and would trade off riding the KM and my baby Titus RX, enjoying the totally different ride I'd get from both. In 05 work took us from the vistas of ID to the flatlands of the FL panhandle. Still trails available that were fun in Pensacola and on Eglin AFB, but the RX and all it's g-whiz technology/shocks/gears was serious overkill. One day I had a spoke give up the ghost and unable to find a replacement (Mavic Xmax circa 99). So she got parked. And is still parked. The KM became my one and only by default and I love it more every time I get to go out. True, my wrists sometimes take a beating, but rarely do I have to get off on any hill climbs. Love the point/shoot, love the (lack of required) maintenance. We're now in coastal GA with next to no trails nearby, but the bi monthly trek to Augusta or once a year to Asheville NC keep me juiced. The KM is doing me right, havin too much fun every time we're out. I did spy a Niner Air 9 carbon ss recently tho, and serious bike lust has set in. Could be trouble. Luckily I can't justify it for as little as we ride... for now. Life is awesome.


----------



## bluedogmedia (Sep 1, 2012)

Got into singlespeeding on a whim 5 years ago this month and it was/is a buzz. First time I cleared my regular training trail (Old Chevy in the Whakarewarewa Trail network, Rotorua NZ) including a few nasty pinches, I was ecstatic!


----------



## BPSarge (Oct 9, 2007)

*First SS 29er*

My first SS 29er,

Didn't believe the hype till I rode it!

It's a blast! Will fit my stable nicely:thumbsup:


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Has a ride with my fried yesterday. He has a newly build 96er On One 456 rigid SS with a NINER carbon fork.

So much fun!


----------



## fwinter (Nov 20, 2010)

Opting out of the rat race. Singlespeed, I always come back to ya


----------



## SurlyBuckeye (Sep 19, 2012)

I've been wanting to try singlespeed for a while, finally pick up a SS bike. The first ride, and i knew it was my cup of tea. I was loving it, i wanted to just keep riding, eventually the legs gave out and i headed for home. Sore the next day but can't wait to take it back out on the trails.


----------



## moeslow (Apr 2, 2010)

There was an Ibis demo close to my house, it was packed, the only thing left on my size was a Tranny SS. 
I was with a group, we knew the trails, I took the lead and never looked back.

Sorry guys


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

People tell me I am the epitome of an xc racer dork. If any of you ever see me in my full race kit you might just think i should be in the peloton of the tour. I shave my legs and ride a 29er hard tail 2x10. Just the other weekend me and some buddies headed down to frUiTa for some sweet riding at 18 rd. I brought my rigid 29er ss that hadnt been getting alot of use (except for pickin up serious babes with its radical orange paint job!1). riding rigid and single speed just gives me less to think about. I might not have been able to shred PbR as fast s on a dirt jumper, or my hard tail, but I worked with it. my favorite part about riding SS is just not having to think about shifting, especially at trails like 18 rd. average 5% grade maybe, fast ascents, fast smooth descents, and lots and lots of super short and steep 15%-20% grade hills. The feeling of powering up those hills 32-20 is just awesome. I might be the best darn shifter in town, never in the wrong gear, but the feeling of not shifting for a whole day of riding is awesome. I might not be as fast, or maybe ill go a little faster, but in the end I dont care that I am wearing carhartt shorts, a carbondale beer works t shirt, and a tie, its all about having fun and getting away with it all because you are on a single speed. Being a racer dork I sort of get stirred up in what other people think of me, because I can get very competitive. But when i am not riding in the "peloton" i can "relax" mentally and just have a good rime riding with friends. who cares if we stop at the top of every trail to wait for those who might be a bit slower, or who cares if my training schedule is messed up. Maybe i can put off interval workouts, spandex, certain foods, and GEARS for a day to enjoy myself with the buddies. Finish it all off with a giant unhealthy hamburger at suds in downtown fruita and call it a day 

Yall should read this article in the local paper about my good friend darin, who races his single speed in lots of ultra endurance events. He puts it very nicely. http://www.postindependent.com/article/20120517/VALLEYNEWS/120519904&parentprofile=search


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

cormy said:


> Yall should read this article in the local paper about my good friend darin, who races his single speed in lots of ultra endurance events. He puts it very nicely. Geared for a three-peat | PostIndependent.com


Hey, 2 sustained tailwinds a day is serious!


----------



## twenty6black (Jan 12, 2009)

*Ditto everything you posted!*



richwolf said:


> I am now on my second go around on a single speed. The first time I tried it was several years ago and I did it pretty steady for about a year. I then wandered away, smitten by full suspension, 29er wheels and a boatload of gears.
> I then started getting bored with biking. The new ride made it all seem too easy, and most rides became rather forgettable.
> I bought a 29er ti hardtail with a full set of gears. I liked it but it paled in comparison to my full suspension ride. I played with it but it just did not compare and it started to gather dust.
> Then one day I got the bug to try single speeding again, and stripped off the gears, the derailleurs, the cables, the housings and the shifters. I had a chain tensioner that a buddy had given me and I put that on since my steed didn't have an EBB or sliders.
> ...


I have been pro FS for years....went 29er FS, got a Gary fisher RIG frame just for fun, built for my son and he loved it....thought he was crazy....this fall, took it out for a training ride and been hooked ever since....actually it took a couple of rides.

It's a 32X18 setup, and I have since learned that maybe a 19' or 20 is the way to go....anyway, I am really taken with SS, may even race with it in 2013


----------



## Khoder (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey guys 
Just bought my new SS today after having a cannondale badboy ultra 09' it's hard at the moment but I'm sure I will get use to it, and I sure can feel those quads! Hahah


----------



## JamesM11 (Apr 29, 2012)

I am about to be in the same boat Khoder...starting riding 1.5 years ago and just got my SS (SIR 9 fully rigid). Can't wait to get out get on the trails...looking forward to the experience.


----------



## tTramp14 (Jun 13, 2012)

I started out with a 2010(i think) Specialized Hardrock 26", i really hated the cheap drivetrain that was on it and i couldn't afford to get something better so I bought a cheap SS kit and loved it. In November 2012 I bought a Surly Pugsley and again hated the drivetrain so I converted that too. Just last week I got myself a Specialized Carve SL, I figured I would just skip the gears completely this time.


----------



## Khoder (Jan 21, 2013)

JamesM11 said:


> I am about to be in the same boat Khoder...starting riding 1.5 years ago and just got my SS (SIR 9 fully rigid). Can't wait to get out get on the trails...looking forward to the experience.


Oh dude it sure is hard to just start SS'ing! But leg muscle growth is always good


----------



## ride_bikes (Oct 7, 2012)

Surely I can't add much to what has been said....but there is just nothing like feeling strong on a single speed climbing. (granted this is a combo of fitness, gearing, and grade, but when all three align on a stretch of trail its sweet)


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

ride_bikes said:


> a combo of fitness, gearing, and grade


and traction, and skill... it is said that fun happens when challenge meets skill.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

i love the simplicity of the ss. always had the gears on past road bikes and when i bought a mountain bike. i switched the mountain bike over to a single speed and it's the only bike i own right now. if i can't make it up a hill, because i have asthma and sometimes run out of gas, i have no problem walking my bike up and than getting back on.


----------



## The STIG (May 20, 2011)

its hard to explain the feeling, maybe the ah-ha moment/seeing the light, whatever you want to call it. but its amazing. heres my version of how it all happened:thumbsup:

just started riding mountain bikes 1.5 years ago, went out and bought a $2500 fsr stumpy. ive raced mx bikes/quads/street bikes/bmx etc since i was a little kid, any kind of "wheeled adrenaline rush" and im all in! but this heavily worn and abused body, that has more surgeries/pins/ti screws/broken bones etc for about 6 peoples lives didnt want to cooperate

it had been probably 15+ years since my legs had to be my motor, and it was difficult at first to say the least. much different than what i had been doing with a real motor. i could, not-practice for 2 months and hit up a local xc quad race in the vet class [over 30] and podium easily, vet class is just older fast guys like me. but i wouldnt be beaten down by this mtb thing, i pushed as hard as i could every other day riding. every pedal revolution was making me stronger.... thats what i was telling myself anyways so i hooked up with some friends and we were riding 3-4 days per week consistently for about 6 months. i was becoming pretty darn fast and strong, enough so that my riding buddies started saying i needed to find some faster people to ride with. only way to get faster, is ride with someone faster, period.

on one of our group ride days while at my local trail, i got introduced to this guy riding a bamboo bike that he had made. he was about my age and a smaller guy, i was thinking in my head [im gonna hammer this guy] after all, im getting stronger/faster and not many of the riders can keep up with me. i still have my ego from my racing days, up for any challenge and wont back down. so we took off as a group and hit the trails. this guy was amazing, just dropped the hammer on everyone, without even breaking a sweat....without any friggin gears! i was like....WTF! that dude is a freak. at the end of the ride, i remember thinking that...i want to be as strong a rider as that bamboo dude.

turns out bamboo is a converted roadie, a very very strong rider, and became a great friend. so after getting my ass handed to me, i decided if you cant beat them join them haha. so i started to build a ss, carbon hardtail. it took a few weeks to horde up some parts without scavenging anything from my beloved stumpy. but it was built in no time, and we had a local 6hr race coming up in 2 weeks. this race will be my 1st mtb race and were going to race as a 3man team [another friend was building a ss at the same time as me]...all 3 of us on single speeds.
i was riding as hard and often as i could leading up to the race, it paid off... because we ended up pulling 3rd place in the 3man team out of 20 teams. what a great day we had. i absolutely fell in love with the whole ss deal. so much that what had started out as i would probably ride it 1 time a week while on the bike patrol, to.... i wouldnt even consider riding the stumpy! it just sat in the garage and collected dust. emotionally i just couldnt get rid of the stumpy, she is a beautiful bike, easy on the eyes and could just flat out haul ass on downhills.

the ss was just so... i dont know man, natural, it just felt right. steathly quiet, smooth, and was for sure making me a stronger
rider! now a year later, im like a ss drug pusher, i try to convince anyone who joins our riding group to atleast give it a shot, we have a solid group of 6 guys that all but 1 guy has made the switch to ss! its great flow when were all riding together...like a freight train

as we hammer up the climbs, and pass other riders with gears, i can hear "their" words in my head....WTF are you kidding me!!!
those guys dont have any friggin gears!!!


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome story!

The funny thing is, you start out on a geared bike, get better and start pushing to go further and faster and think that you're exploring the limits of what you can do. Then you switch to ss and find out you can do a helluva lot more.

When waiting for my ss to arrive I was dead certain that some climbs would be completely impossible on a ss. I had it all figured out, which climbs I thought would be no problem, which would be hard and which would be downright impossible, but when I actually got to ride my ss I discovered that I had been wrong and most of the impossible stuff was quite possible. 

Riding ss took me by complete surprise and amazed me, that's pretty rare to blow your own expectations and limitations out of the water that way - looking back on a climb you just made and thinking "how the *pleep* did I manage to clear that?!?"

Riding geared takes you as far as you think you can go. Riding ss takes you beyond that and shows you what you really can do.


----------



## The STIG (May 20, 2011)

your last sentence says it well!!!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

missioncontracting said:


> your last sentence says it well!!!


Agreed! :thumbsup:

--sParty


----------



## STSBADL (Mar 16, 2011)

*Why Not Single Speed*

As far back as I can remember I loved to ride bicycles, as a kid a bicycle meant freedom. I remember admiring Dimondbacks, Gts, Dynos, Mongooses, and Redlines as a young boy. I would spend my days fixing up my bike and hanging out at the local dirt jumps. Back then I couldn't care less about mountain bikes or road bikes or any other "proper" bike as my mother put it, all I cared about was riding the wheels off the best BMX I could peace together. My parents even bought me a mountain bike while I was in grade school hoping I would take to it but it being a toy store bike with friction shifters and cheap u brakes the bicycle only fueled my dislike of geared bicycles. That and of course a young mans natural tendency to rebel.

This all lasted into my high school years when my old man was getting ready to turn 50. He went out and got himself his very first mountain bike a HardRock Comp FS and started riding with some of his coworkers (this type of mountain bike missionary work in the workplace is a trick I too would pick up one day). One day he takes me to Highpoint NJ to check out the trails there and convinces me to bring my bike. At the time I was running a Haro frame I had picked up as a temporary frame while I saved for new WeThePeople and decided to not bother setting up my brakes till I got the new frame. So here I am on a BMX set up for Street/Park, brake-less, no helmet getting ready to do some mountain biking. We where hanging out at a teeter totter at the trail head and I was showing my dad how easy it was to ride over. Anyway a friendly mountain biker decided to come show us around I'm sure he thought it would be funny to watch a cocky young kid on a BMX with no brakes bail so he takes us to the technical trail entrance that had a number of planks that had gaps between them crossing over a marsh. Before he could get done explaining I was half way across egging on my father to fallow. We then rode through a trail and by the end my interest in the sport was ignited

knowing that I would not spend my own money on a bike with gears on it and wanting to have a father son activity my dad got me my first real mountain bike for Christmas that year a HardRock just like his. So I started to hangout with him and his coworkers on the trails but back then it was different. After years of riding my bike everywhere I was in shape and not being used to messing with gears I tended to ride my new mountain bike like a single speed. I didn't really pay it any mind back then but my dad and his friends used to give me a hard time "you know that bike has more than one gear right" or " you should try down shifting and sitting down on a hill climb". I didn't pay it any mind I was having fun and that was all I cared about.

Fast forward a few years and I had not been on a bike much, life got in the way and I got out of shape. Wanting to get out have some fun and spend some more time with my dad I started to hit the trails on a regular basis again. This time it was different I was out of shape and I started to use gears more and more to make up for it and something was off somehow mountain biking just wasn't as fun as it used to be. I started to think about what gear I would need to be in to make a climb and then down shifting before the hill started because at least in my experience once you are on the hill you are stuck in the gear you're in. There is no shifting under heavy load so I would downshift before I hit the bottom of the hill and this would cause me to both slow down and start off the hill with a less aggressive attack. I would come down a hill or around a turn and wait for the hill to slow me down enough to be able to effectively use the gear I had chosen and somehow this really took away from the experience like the trail was less of a ride and more like a trip to the gym.

As luck would have it I run into this whole idea of single speeding on the interwebz and it hits me like a ton of bricks. Single speeding is basically more like the way I used to ride and I wanted to get back to having fun on the trail.

I went through a season on the bike of no shift and I started to have fun again. I got stronger faster and rather than being miserable and in pain at the end of a ride I was just worn out. So after a year of no shift riding I converted the bike to a SS and let me tell you everyone who say's no shift is not the same and how you can feel the power going directly to the ground and actually feel the difference in efficiency in the drive train are dead on. The bike felt better than it ever had it was a blast to ride and climbed up hills like a billy goat. Now I charge at hills full speed and putt the hammer down and I must say for me it makes the experience fun when your coming to the top of a climb and you're pushing down on the pedal and pulling up on the bar end as hard as you can trying to make that back wheel turn. I am absolutely 100% sold on single speeding it is for me. I'm not sure that I will ever own a geared mountain bike again. Not that one is better than the other but one works better for me than the other and has more benefits than I could have imagined before giving a true single speed a try.

Why Not single speed well I can't think of any reason any person should not give it a fair chance but if it's not for you then it's not for you many folks have gears on their mountain bikes just like many folks have automatic transmissions. I don't think it is for everyone but if you have not given it a fair go then don't go bashing it until you do cause you never know you just might like it.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Another great story!


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

First, this is a great thread!

Now I want to tell you my story.

I just got back from a great ride just now, and am stoked, so I want to write this now. It's one of those big 6 hour loops I've done from home many times in the past on a geared bike, you know, where you ride on pavement and railroad tracks, through some smaller parks, funky tracks, and on up into the foothills and then up into real mountains and singletrack, where the weather changes and the plants change and you've got it all going on, wildlife, big giant trees, a few creeks to cross, and pretty much the big emptiness out there that the flabby city slickers don't know anything about. Just love it. I know you all know this stuff here.

Let's go back to 1986. I'm 53 now. Back then I was in school and working eves. I used to ride a lot on the road. There was no mountain biking per-se, in the 70's when I was a sort of lone cyclist in HS, but I did ride the dirt because I hated traffic. The roads were narrower then and all disorganized. Dangerous riding around those stinky cars and trucks back then you know?! A few years later a friend of mine who was/is an awesome guitar player genius tells me about this bass player who he convinced to get a super expensive (for the time) Cannondale mountain bike. I'm all like WTF a mountain bike, what's that? I ride on trails, so I think I've done it already. But no, really even though what I was doing was very cool, it was just touring. In fact, and I still have the wheelset to prove it, I had created what I consider to be a pretty damn cool set-up even by today's standards. I put on these little aluminum riser bars I called cafe bars on my Univega road bike, and had a 5-speed thread on cluster welded to a Suntour version of the Sturmey Archer 3-speed rear hub, with hand picked alpine gearing as we used to say, a Huret Alpine rear derailleur (wish I still had that beauty), and triple up front. This produced 45 gears! Heh, the exact opposite of single-speeding. Yep. I toured that all over on long solo rides and explored the country, mountains, and the Sierra Nevada on that. I crashed pretty hard a handful of times. No speedometer. I once rode down I-80 from Donner Summit on this bike pushing a huge gear against the air riding next to a car and looking in on the dash, remember those big wide speedometers on old American cars, I could see how fast I was going....about 60mph! Not on those fast big tours did anything go wrong. It was twice at stop light intersections starting out where I had bad mechanical failures. I was an angry young man when I think back. I'd always stomp and sprint out and race the cars to 25 mph, clicking through the gears. One time I pulled on the cafe bars and they snapped. learned about stress risers too fast that time. Another time, the chainring just busted off. These really hurt and I was lucky not to get ran over. I learned a respect for the gears and their delicacy. Equipment is vastly improved today however.

Anyway...years pass, other road bikes get built and stolen, and I ride a bit less because life is so busy etc., and I'm into "mountaineering" now so I'm all puffed up about trail running, martial arts, rope, rock-climbing (which taught me a lot about mtb'ing in a way) summits, and all that stuff, and skiing too. Nearly die doing that stuff a couple of times and the guitar player says you should try a mountain bike (I'm like, WTF, are you trying to kill me?). He shows me his then original new Stump Jumper with the funky handlebars they had to recall so long ago. I'm all like, yeah that's cool because I can commute to work on it and hop off the sidewalk etc. and I end up getting an original Diamondback Topanga. But I'm lame. I shill out for fat slicks, Cheng Shins, for the street. So guitar calls up and says hey let's go for ride. Hell yeah. We go. We go and start on the regular trails I know, and then all of a sudden he says slow down, we're going to turn off and go down there. I look and I don't see anything. Guitar says, there's a trail that hooks up to the trail around the reservoir down there. Well I'll be darned what looks like a rabbit hole in the bushes turns into the backbone trail of the ridge we're high up on right after we gingerly hoist ourselves and bikes over a barbed wire fence. It's all like a steep jungle with vines and stuff reaching out, and roots criss-crossing, and rocks, and every once in a while a drop off. Luckily I'm an alpine skier, a really good one, so the steepness actually thrills me, and I'm all about it. Soon the ridge sort of ends on a nose with a brushy cliff off the prow, and we can't ride down that. I'm like WTF! Well, guitar says, here's the tricky part (as if what we already rode down wasn't tricky enough), and he drops of to the left down something you can't hold onto with brakes, especially the crap u-brake and Cheng-Shin slicks. It's way more open here because basically it's a landslide, something strangely familiar, like dropping off a cornice. Well, never one to back down from my buddies challenge (guitar was also a motocross rider - I rode a trail 90 and those death machine 3-wheelers) I drop in right behind him. Well I'm doing really good I think, but there's a rabbit hole of slot in the bushes at the bottom, which is the trail we're aiming for, and I'm all puckered up because I don't know what's behind door number one. I tuck in blind into this tunnel in the manzanita and the trail turns out to similar to the above, but a steeper ridge top with bigger drop offs, like big uneven steps with roots, and I don't know what is going on anymore, it's coming at me too fast to see and think and react. Here's my first mtb endo, flying W, superman, somersalt. There goes my bike (will it survive?) as I go flying off the side somewhere into the poison oak thickets. Woodland spirits cradle me in a soft landing. WTF! I am okay! Let's do that again...

Before you know it I'm checking out all the trails we can find, going places I always thought you were supposed to not go. We're making night lights out of halogen desk lamp bulbs and hooking them up to these awful brick lead acid batteries and raiding trails at night in the wee hours and even in the dead of winter!

Next thing you know I hardly ski, in fact quit skiing, mountaineering and trail running, and it's all about the mountain bike.

Deep breath. 

2003 a guy here, Mr Toad, wins a Soulcycle Hardline in a raffle but it is an inch too big for him and I buy it for cheap, like $105. It's got tug nuts on it. WTF, I can make a single-speed. About time I try this out. By this time I'm almost burned out all the trails close to home, and I'm driving with friends on our squishy bikes to other places to get that new trail buzz going. I put this thing together really cheap and hit the local trails.

All of a sudden, what's old is new. It's hard. It's really hard. And all the solutions are new ones. After a while I can't believe what you can climb on a rigid bike. Descending with a rigid fork is an equally amazing revelation to me. The local parks and open spaces are busier now and you've got to watch out for everyone and not be a jerk. The rigid single-speed comes into it's own element. But I still ride the full suspension bike and hard tail.

One day my geared bikes have a problem and the Saturday ride is a some gnarly technical place with serious climbing. I am forced to take the SS. Turns out, I can do this, including the mad spin on roads to the start. The horizon recedes.

Today I ride a single-speed more than the other bikes. I have two single-speeds now. 

If I don't get to ride a single speed at least a few times per week, I suffer from withdrawal.


----------



## ChaosCelt (Feb 4, 2013)

I grew up riding with my uncle here in south west TN when he wasn't racing. I got hooked. I got older and I got my "real" bike it was a 1996 24'' wheel schwinn (keep in mind i'm 9yrs old at the time). I still curse my grandfather on his Dr. Peppers special bike and that fsking bell, there is a reason i've always had legs like tree trunks "cha ching cha ching i'm gonna pass ya!". A few more years go by and my uncle gives me what i believe was a 2001 Scorpius A7 my first true trail bike it was a beast until i tried taking a drop on a super rigid aluminum bike and broke the frame. After that i got a department store bike and put only gods know how many miles on it, we rode every where. Now I'm 15 and a riding buddy of my best friends dad shows up unloads his bike and says "no screw it i'm going one wheel today" and pulls out a mountain unicycle. Now being 15 me and my friend are instantly hooked. We both saved up and bought our own. People thought we were crazy for riding trails with one wheel no gears and no coasting. Jump forward almost a decade and I still have that same unicycle but I decide that while it's great training and a blast to ride...no jumps? no downhill bombing? So i picked up my 04' monocog and haven't looked back since. It makes sense. Less is more and what not. It's crazy what we will do for thrills, but what's crazy is how much we can actually do when we set our minds to it.


----------



## The STIG (May 20, 2011)

great stories guys!!! singlespeed is the revolution! our group just finds a gear that somewhat works everywhere....and rock it. no changing cogs for this place or that place. it is what it is, we will adjust to it


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

I just hate ill tuned gears...ss always is in the right gear and does not skip. Gears are for roads. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

Simple and to the the point...









Big Thanks to Dirty from DC for the sweet sticker!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Because every single speeder can enjoy riding a geared bike sometimes, but not every gearie can enjoy any amount of SS riding!


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

I grew up on BMX although not nice ones. We all had our cheap ass Huffys from the local stores and when they broke we took parts off of junk bikes to make one frankenstein bike. I grew up in a small town in NW Missouri of 250 people. So we used to jump the gutters onto mainstreet from the car wash parking lot and it was about a 3 foot drop onto mainstreet. Our stems could never handle the stress so our handlebars were always slipping. We had the local mechanic try to weld our bars and stem together but of course being aluminum the welds never held. I graduated to a 10 speed road bike in high school (Huffy) and we used to ride to the neighboring communities for fun in the summer. I always missed my BMX but to me it was a right of passage as you grew up to move on to "adult" bikes. 

Why am I saying all this? It really is irrelevant to this topic except that my BMXs were all SS and I was in shape back then. I don't know why. I guess cause I wanted to tell a little about my childhood now.

I got into this sport officially last spring and bought a geared Jamis 650B XC bike. My only riding friend had an old trek 820 from his college days. I talked him into traveling and riding with me. We went to out first ride together and my first ever at Krug park in St Joseph Missouri. We had a blast and he flipped his bike and bent the rim really bad. He decided he wanted a new bike so I took him to my LBS and he bought a geared Jamis 29er. Every trail we hit last summer I was noticing more and more things I didn't like. My chain was constantly slapping my chain stay making all kinds of racket over rough terrain. On one ride at Lewis and Clark monument trail in Council Bluffs Iowa my buddies chain came off his front rings going down a drop. We had to stop and put it back on. I had my rear derailleur make contact with a log while riding over it and although nothing got damaged it got my mind to thinking about things. That trail that day kicked my ass and kicked it hard!! Even though I had a granny gear I still was struggling to make it up most hills halfway through the course and I got off and pushed as much as I rode. 

I noticed that I NEVER shifted my front chain rings only my rear. This got me to thinking about going to a 1x setup. I asked a lot of questions on this forum about it and found out about clutch derailleurs and narrow wide chain rings and that a shifter had to match a derailleur and all the complications along with the conversion. I had an 8 speed rear and if I was going to go to a 1x setup I most certainly would want to go 1x10 or something like that which would mean a new derailleur, shifter, cassete, chain, ect ect. It just got too complicated and pricy. 

I started getting tired of all the chain clatter and the thought of bent/out of adjustment derailleurs which were soon to happen and all the maintenance. I started reading about SS on here and started thinking about it. I was in St Joseph one day and stopped by Horizon Cycles. There was a young man running the place (probably in his early to mid 20s) and I talked to him about it. He said he ONLY rode SS and all his buddies did as well. My ears perked up. I wanted to hear more about it from an actual person not from the internet. He told me plain and simple that he worked on bikes all day long and the last thing he wanted to do was work on HIS bike in his spare time. He wanted to ride. This made perfectly good sense to me as I am an ex auto technician. I did that for a living for almost 18 years before retiring and moving on. And to this day the last thing I want to do is work on my own stuff. I love to "BUILD" things. In other words I love upgrading my bike. It is fun and a project I enjoy. I do not however enjoy "FIXING" my stuff. There is a difference. At that point I knew SS was where I was headed. I bought a Surly rear spacer kit from him and started my project. A surly rear cog, 2 tensioners, and a Race Face front crank set and narrow wide ring later, and I am enjoying this ride. I did along the way buy SS specific brake levers to get rid of my brake/shifter lever combo that came on the bike. 

My buddy thought I was nuts and still rides gears. I remember him telling me I was going to have a hard time on the hills by not having gears. You read a few paragraphs ago about my Lewis And Clark trail experience? I relayed those same words to him. I said "Hell I was tired and couldn't make all my climbs when I had gears so what makes the difference?" I have since found that although not in decent shape, I am no more tired of pedaling now than I was before. I just do as the rest of you do and stand to pedal. And with the addition of my latest upgrade, a Salsa rigid fork, plus all the stuff I have removed by going SS, my bike is super light and it is nothing for me to go cyclo cross and carry it over my shoulders up steep banks. 

I am a SS convert and I am loving every minute of it. Extremely maintenance free machine with very little to go wrong or out of adjustment. What more can you ask for? Simplicity at it's finest.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

iowamtb,

Inspirational write-up!

I hadn't really thought about the build vs. maintain perspective much until now. That's a kind of insight towards an approach to technology - a stylistic approach. I think I get it, because it explains some contradictions I see out there, and in myself.

The only wrinkle I want to roll at you iowamtb, is that you may be a candidate for Gates belt drive. Because then you won't have to deal with lube, and chain and sprocket wear. But, I have no experience with such a drive train, yet.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Sorcerer said:


> iowamtb,
> 
> Inspirational write-up!
> 
> ...


Maybe someday. A setup like that may come when I purchase a second bike that has a SS specific frame. That will be a while. I haven't even got mine broken in yet lol!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

iowamtb, great story, thank you!



iowamtb said:


> He said he ONLY rode SS and all his buddies did as well. My ears perked up. I wanted to hear more about it from an actual person not from the internet. He told me plain and simple that he worked on bikes all day long and the last thing he wanted to do was work on HIS bike in his spare time. He wanted to ride. This made perfectly good sense to me as I am an ex auto technician. I did that for a living for almost 18 years before retiring and moving on. And to this day the last thing I want to do is work on my own stuff. I love to "BUILD" things. In other words I love upgrading my bike. It is fun and a project I enjoy. I do not however enjoy "FIXING" my stuff. There is a difference.


And I can sign under every single word in this paragraph.

Sorcerer,

I have no experience with belt drive yet, but I hear (and see photos) it's not all roses. It needs big front ring (less clearance to ground and to chainstay both of which are serious issues with MTB), high tension, can slip and is harmed by it, needs a roller to prevent slipping, and grit can destroy the rings, which leads to belt failure.

To avoid chain maintenance, I still run clean non-lubricated chains. I take cheapest 8-speed ones that still go with master link, such as SRAM PC-830, KMC X8-93. Open drivetrain is hell for chain anyway, and the cheap ones still work as good as top of the line ones (such as KMC X1).


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

The thing I felt weird about was the fact that I bought a brand new bike and before I logged many miles on it I started tearing parts off and upgrading. I should have just bought a frame and started building except that by buying my own wheels ect I would have had a ton more cash in it than I do now. 

I was hesitant to post too much on these forums because I figure some people would think I was stupid for upgrading LONG before my parts even wore out. Since I ride short single track loops mainly and have a busy schedule I probably haven't put 50 miles on my bike. That pales in comparison to what I read others putting on for mileage on these forums. 

I honestly don't think I knew what I wanted when I bought my bike. I walked into a shop and got sold one of the first bikes I looked at. I liked the bike but being an entry level sub $600 bike it had entry level parts on it. Now I have a lightweight maintenance free bike with good stuff on it. Hindsight is 20/20. I wish I had advice for anyone looking to get into the sport but I don't because chances are you will find your own path as you gain experience and realize you bought the wrong bike lol!!


----------



## eobie (Aug 26, 2014)

I couple weeks ago I tried single speed, and fell in love. It's funny that it doesn't take much time in the SS saddle for it to make you a much better rider. My SS bike was a Specialized Crave that failed at two SS conversions. I just bought a Kona Big Unit and am waiting for a new fork and then I'll be really rolling.

Anyway, had to take the Stumpy FSR out on saturday and it nuts how much faster I am since I really don't bother shifting anymore, lol! SO MUCH FUN!!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh yes since starting to SS I stopped understanding why do we all need so many and so closely spaced gears in MTB.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I guess I'll post my story here as well. When I was a kid, I was always tinkering with things. I remember dad bringing me a geared bike and I couldn't figure out how to get them to work properly. I was only 10 or so. I was too short to even ride a 26 at this point. I went to the barn, where we had some very old bikes, and found a 24 inch rim with coaster brakes. I shortened the chain with a chisel, and found the magic gear. I remember barely being able to pedal the bike when I first built it, but I got stronger. I rode that bike for years.

Years later.... I was always curious about single speeds and I had even ridden a couple of my friends when I visited them outside of town. I was no longer having fun on my group rides on my geared bike. I needed something new, more of a challenge, and it could be my dedicated winter bike. I looked for years for the right single speed. I picked up a Redline Monocog, which weighs 32 pounds or so. My other bike is a 20 lbs. weight weenie machine. I got the challenge that I was looking for. The Monocog is a rigid single speed so I have to pick my lines more closely, work harder on the sustained uphills, and it reinvigorated my riding. I now find that I am riding the heavy SS more instead of the light weight racing bike.


----------



## Fastcars12 (Mar 27, 2011)

*One FU&#&NG Speed*

This is such a good tale! My gal and I just sold both our FS bikes to fund a dream to get out of the hell-hole of the East Coast winters to Oregon. First we sold off my built-from-frame Knolly Chilly that I had ridden for less than a year to get to Portland. Then, we realized we absolutely couldn't stand being in Portland when Bend, OR was so close, so we sold her brand-new Santa Cruz Heckler. Our Bend move is less than a week away and now neither of us owned a bike - at all. How in the hell does one move to Bend - bike mecca, without a bike! So, in the last 24 hours we both found Kona 29-er rigid singlespeeds that we absolutely love. She's been struggling, not with technical prowess, but with fitness on climbs and feels she needs a big kick in the ass to get her in better shape....well, there's a bumper sticker my boss has on his bike, and I say - well babe, you got it: "one ****ing speed." Cheers!


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I bet you both will love to grow the Konas. I would've purchased a Kona if I had the opportunity. Enjoy and keep us updated.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Getting rid of gears, full sus and crappy winters, you're doing it right! :thumbsup:


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Fastcars12 said:


> This is such a good tale! My gal and I just sold both our FS bikes to fund a dream to get out of the hell-hole of the East Coast winters to Oregon. First we sold off my built-from-frame Knolly Chilly that I had ridden for less than a year to get to Portland. Then, we realized we absolutely couldn't stand being in Portland when Bend, OR was so close, so we sold her brand-new Santa Cruz Heckler. Our Bend move is less than a week away and now neither of us owned a bike - at all. How in the hell does one move to Bend - bike mecca, without a bike! So, in the last 24 hours we both found Kona 29-er rigid singlespeeds that we absolutely love. She's been struggling, not with technical prowess, but with fitness on climbs and feels she needs a big kick in the ass to get her in better shape....well, there's a bumper sticker my boss has on his bike, and I say - well babe, you got it: "one ****ing speed." Cheers!


Living the American dream. I like the idea of living on the go, spur of the moment. With a wife and kids we can not do that but I like to dream. Kinda like living free.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Riding SS, you just feel more connected to the trail,especially when using a rigid fork. When you clean a technical rocky section you feel like Hans Reys. Powering up a steep climb is easier and you really have no choice. I think riding a SS takes full engagement and commitment,where your skills are put to the test. I'm 52 and bought my most recent SS, 2 years ago and remember one of my buddies asking me why another SS, isn't it hard on your knees at your age? This buddy has know me for 20 years and is the same age, my reply was your body is made to adapt. 
I can't say enough about riding SS and especially if you combine it with full body functional fitness exercises. I admit that some days I wish I had gears but that is rare. I love riding SS so much that I'm about to build up another SS Bling bike soon.


----------



## evad nosam (Jun 11, 2016)

I started riding SS out of necessity. We have long cold winters where the roads lay covered in salt much of the year. Terrible on alloy components even if you clean your bike everyday. Also, back in '87-88' drivetrains werent as nice as today. Trail riding took a toll on even the best components back then. I was tired of mis-shifts because my deraillur froze, or seized up from salt corrosion. Back then mountain bikes used freewheels...leaving a 2-2.5" piece of axle exposed to whatever we could dish out, which wasnt much. Ive replaced so many chromoly axles...hmmph...I wish I had a dime for every one.

I come from a bmx background. Abusing bmx bikes was a lifestyle, we rode hard, jumped high and took chances. A bulletproof bmx bike was just that...bulletproof.

So, once I learned the art of wheelsmithing at the tender age of 17, I went to work. Built up a set of Suzue bmx hubs on 26" Araya 7x rims, threw on a fresh shimano freewheel and went to squeezing that stuff together on a schwinn typhoon frame. I had found some "long" caliper brakes from another schwinn, put on a tuff neck with some GT cruiser bars my buddy had.

Everyone stood around my bike at the shop, rubbing their chins, trying to wrap their heads around what I was doing. I wasnt sure either, but man that bike felt real cool. So smooth.

Off we went on our maiden voyage. A couple of friends rode those old Ross Mnt. St. Helens, etc. with the buldous stems. There was a Mongoose Kas Kruiser in the mix, but I was on my homebrew SS and not knowing what to expect.

Well, everyone went ahead of me, slowly grinding up ascents in granny gear, meanwhile Im dyin. I quickly figured out theres a moment to singlespeeding XC, and you need to keep that momentum going.

Well, once I figured that out, I started passing everyone on the ascents, and totally smokin' on the descents using my bmx skills. I could launch off roots and rocks and clear nasty sections with ease, and even though my schwinn was a tank, it rode like the wind. Those cruiser bars put you in the amazingly powerful stance for climbing, like a stair climber almost. But if you tucked in and put your butt over the rear wheel, you could fly that thing like a jumbo jet over some hairy stuff. Eventually my Ashtubula cranks ate it, so naturally along came a three piece bmx crank.

Awesome!

So as time has passed, Ive always been involved with SS riding, and helping others enjoy this amazing activity. Ive working in bike shops since the late 80's. Ive always had access to whatever parts I needed to create my bikes. Ive personally owned over a hundred different variations of singlespeeds over the years, and have turned countless clients on to singlespeeds. At one point, I would host a Sunday ride since my house was closest to the trails. 63 riders showed up, and 52 of them were on singlespeeds. Most of which I had some role in creating.

Simplicity is king. I can still ride the snot out of my old typhoon. It rides perfect, granted theres been probably 2 dozen shimano freewheels that met their fate on that bad boy. In fact, my girlfriend rode it around the campground last weekend!

A quality singlespeed is all you need.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

I honestly thought SS would die off. It made ZERO sense to me over the years, we have all this damn derailleur technology, its getting better, wider, more efficient (1x), why in the world would I want to lose it to drop a little weight off the bike? Shifting ain't that hard! It doesn't require much thought! All that stuff you have all heard a million times. 

Well, I have been riding fairly seriously since 2009, and its 2016, and singlespeeds are still around, and aren't giving the impression of dying off any time soon. I'd read a little about 'em every now and then, and then at a local race, a guy in the pro class who rode 9 miles farther than I (sport class newb here) finished not long after me on an SS... that blew me away. I knew those crazy bastards could be fast, but that ride killed me! 

Couple more weeks went by and I started reading some posts in the SS section here, and just for $hits and giggles started looking at SIR's (thought maybe I would buy a geared one, always wanted an 853 bike, Niner is a plus) and found an SS on sale, cheaper than anywhere else, with XT parts rather than the typical SRAM ones on Niner's own build (Shimano > SRAM, at least to me), and it had Ikon 2.35's, which are my current favorite tire. Basically, an SS complete that would require no fudging with out of the box for me. 

Hmm. Guess I'll have to sell a bike... and give this wacky SS thing a shot. Worst comes to worst, its only a couple hundred $'s to go 1x11 from this point, and I wanted the bike either way.

Some wrong frame size being sent shenanigans later, a few rides, and a new 32 oval x 21 gearing, and I honestly can't say I miss shifting at all. One thing about my riding preferences, I want a workout if I am on the bike, period. I love MTB trails, singletrack, views, and all that comes with a good ride, but I am really out there to get in shape/stay healthy. One reason I am bad at riding in groups... I don't like to stop and chat at the top of climbs, I want to get moving! So, I can obviously get a workout on my geared bikes, and have had plenty of good rides, but I know that when I am climbing in the granny, I could likely be a gear or to higher and go a little faster. But... I am lazy if given the option. 

Enter the SS. Turns out I can make it up most of the same climbs as before, only I am getting my heart rate up to the high 170's and even 180's every so often. Whew! Haven't been forced to do that in a long time! And man oh man, when I am back at the car, I am BEAT! Not in the long, aerobic workout kinda way, but in the muscle workout kinda way. I swear with all of the climbs followed by easy sections, this feels like a solid HIIT workout, which is fantastic!

I don't think I ride better do to less mental energy expended thinking about shifting, but I do get a better workout, and have been setting a lot of PR's lately as well. All I know is I plan to keep doing this for a good long while. 

If you are on the fence about trying SS, get off and try it! We may be a little weird, but not crazy. There is a reason we all ride SS, and it may work for you as well. 

Go ride!


----------



## avevan12 (Aug 9, 2011)

Great stories guys! Enjoyable reads. Although I've been riding a very long time, this will be my first post to a forum on this site.

Looking back I should have known I'd be a SS mt biker from my paper route years in the early 80's. My buddy and I would deliver papers in our little New England town then hit the dirt with our ten speed road bikes... constantly replacing parts. Once my uncle's ski/ bike shop started selling mt bikes I bought my first one , but even having gears back then, I'd find a comfortable gear and KEEP IT THERE wearing out that one gear on the cog. 
For me it was never wondering if SS was for me, it was natural  I'm sure as I'm getting older, at some point, I may not be physically able to do the rock gardens, hills etc , but when that time comes I may not resort to technology to smooth out the trail maybe I'll find smoother trails and stick with the rigid SS


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I rode gears for 20 years. I wanted all the bling, all the latest tech, all the carbon. I had a rad long travel FS bike and sought out every black-diamond 'you're gonna die' trail I could find; right up until my buddies started getting broken trying to go big or go home. I scaled it back to riding 'normal trails' and quickly found that flat pedally blue/green miles are no fun on a #32 boingy single-pivot super squish. 
A 'project bike' caught my eye, an alloy HT with a nice Reba and Stan's wheels. It would be perfect for 'a change of pace' railing the XC stuff when I wasn't throwing myself down the steepest mountain I could. It had swappable dropouts, but was set up single speed. 
No problem I said.
I bought it and had a drivetrain on order from an online shop before I got the bike home.
Curiosity got the best of me. I wasn't thrilled about not having gears, but I wanted to play with my new toy. I took it for a cruise on a very flat, pretty tame local XC system. 
It took about 8 miles before I was looking for some hills to climb. I wanted to see how bad it was going to suck. I worked my way on trails to a good long 1/2 mile, 300' gain climb and HAMMERED IT. At the top, my legs were lead and my lungs on fire, but the pain was sublime. I wanted to see what else I could do. I rode 35 miles that day. 
That drivetrain arrived in 5-6 days, and never even got opened. I was hooked. 
It was weeks before I even tore open the box to make sure the parts were all in there. I sold them on Craigslist after a year on my bench.
I can't explain it, even when friends ask. I should hate it, but I've still never found any trail that makes me think 'I wish I had gears' I just stand up, mash the cranks and revel in the sweet, sweet burn.

edit to add: 
I sold the FS bike to give it a home it deserved after it hung on the wall for 6 months unridden. A few weeks ago I went 'all-in' and bought a 'bucket-list' bike- a new Vassago JabberWocky that has room for 29+ wheels. Still no plans for gears. But now I'm getting curious about a rigid fork and 3.0 tires.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

ARandomBiker said:


> I rode gears for 20 years. I wanted all the bling, all the latest tech, all the carbon. I had a rad long travel FS bike and sought out every black-diamond 'you're gonna die' trail I could find; right up until my buddies started getting broken trying to go big or go home. I scaled it back to riding 'normal trails' and quickly found that flat pedally blue/green miles are no fun on a #32 boingy single-pivot super squish.
> A 'project bike' caught my eye, an alloy HT with a nice Reba and Stan's wheels. It would be perfect for 'a change of pace' railing the XC stuff when I wasn't throwing myself down the steepest mountain I could. It had swappable dropouts, but was set up single speed.
> No problem I said.
> I bought it and had a drivetrain on order from an online shop before I got the bike home.
> ...


Heck yeah!

I sort of know think I know what you mean.

The last couple of days I have been riding my super plush 27.5+ full suspension bike and had a total blast. But I went back to work this morning, and took The afternoon off and went SS on the local green and blue trails, and simply had an atomic blast.

As I see it , if you don't like climbing, you hate SS.

So today's descending on the rigid SS was assisted by hero dirt, but even so, being as it was on non-technical trails, it was ever so delicate and coasting with finesse the single speed way.

On the super duper plus bike the ludicrous becomes normal. On the rigid SS carrying speed and riding loose is apparently a series of "chicken" contests with the next turn or rock garden.

Keep on the SS. It's for real. It's for keeps!


----------



## noisebloom (Nov 5, 2015)

For me it just clicked. It was what I was looking for. It's who I am.

When I rode road bikes as a teenager, I had ten gears, but really only rode about three of them. Mostly I'd stick to one or two gears, and for the most part, I'd be in one comfortable gear. I didn't want to hear the derailleurs, and I didn't want to have to center them just right to keep them quiet. I hardly ever touched the really long gears or the shortest granny gears.

That was just instinct, back then (early 80s).

I also came from heavy riding on BMX bikes, so I was just used to getting around on one gear. When I was a kid, before road bikes, it never occurred to me to be disappointed at the lack of selection. I just made do with what I had, and that worked just fine.

I stopped riding road bikes, partly because by instinct I was riding them like BMX bikes, hopping curbs, trying to ride them more aggressively than they were made for. I'd flip the bars up to raise my riding position, and that made my riding even more over the top. And of course, I paid for that in blood, sweat and tears--blown tubes, bent rims, and a lot of wheel truing. I got to be something of a zen master at truing wheels. But still, I stopped riding, because it seemed I was putting more time into maintenance and not actual riding. It wasn't fun anymore.

Fast forward a couple of decades. In the back of my mind, I was thinking about a mountain bike. I knew if I rode again, a mountain bike would be closer to my soul than a road bike.

But it never really clicked, because I couldn't see myself with all those gears. WTF do I need 24 gears for, or more? Just seemed ridiculous to me, total overkill. What do I care the difference between a 2.2 ratio and a 2.0? I was never going to learn the ratios well enough to shift like a car transmission.

I just wanted to ride.

I knew about fixies, but I didn't know about flip hubs, so I continued to think of them as deathtraps, like when my father rode track bikes in his 50s and 60s. He got into a couple of serious accidents on the velodrome--had a subdural hematoma in one crash, and blew out both of his collar bones in separate crashes. No thanks. Fixed gears and clip-in pedals weren't for me, at all.

So it was by serendipity that I discovered single-speed mountain bikes. And instantly I knew this was where my head was at all along. It was almost like a BMX bike for adults. Finally it made sense. Finally it clicked.

I shopped hard and bought my first SS bike, and that sealed it. I had a huge smile that first time out, like I was a kid again. Riding was fun again--a lot of fun. It became the last thing I thought about at night and the first thing I thought about in the morning. I looked forward to riding. It became my thing. I focus on climbing and having fun, not what gear I should use. My head is where it's supposed to be: above the bars, not under the seat.

One gear, no excuses. It's become like a mantra.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Jack Burns said:


> As I see it , if you don't like climbing, you hate SS.


Hehe, true. This summer I've been clearing uphills neither gearies nor me thought to be doable on 32-16 26x2.25". SSing *does* make you stronger, just keep it up year after year.


----------



## SingleSpeed73 (Dec 28, 2016)

What is my story? Can't say I have...heheheh... I was a diehard roadie into local racing, as a cat 4. After 4 years of amateur racing, I called it quit since I was not getting the results and wasn't getting faster. I still have my road bike for riding around. Unfortunately, the local roadie riding scene is all too familiar and little new places to ride...I am in NYC and the preferred place to do some serious riding is in New Jersey. For me, is like hour and a half ride to get to the NJ...I live in Brookyn, NYC.

I just stopped riding regularly for a year or two because road riding was getting boring for me and tiresome. Now, I want to ride more but want to do something different...don't want to spend a lot of money either. So, I was looking for some single speed bikes for few weeks. The idea of a single speed mountain bike is appealing to me because of the lower cost. Its simple look. I can ride in snow. And I wasn't planning to ride fast with it. If I am looking for speed, I would stick to my carbon road bike. My budget was about $400. My choice was either the Gravity bike from bikesdirect.com or what I am riding now (purchased used on Ebay).

-snowday_0025 by vracing, on Flickr

Since my budget was low and so my choices are very limited as well as what equipment I could have. I got the Sette Reken for $300 shipped and it seems to have better components but used and older. I generally worry about the wheelset more than anything else on the frame. These Redline wheelset is pretty good. Very smooth action.

Since my background is a roadie, mashing gear isn't an issue for me. In fact, I welcome it. Just standup and pedal until either your heart or muscle gives out..LOL After few months, you will get stronger.... I don't need top speed riding on trails since I am not racing or a wannabe mountain bike racer. And I don't want to crash either being new to mountain biking. Importantly, it looks different. I could ride in places where I could only dream about when I was into road cycling. Most of the nearest mountain bike trails are in Long Island. I can drive there easily from 30 minutes to over 1 hour.

I am more hooked to mountain biking than single speed BUT being in NYC, we have no mountains. So, having some easy gear would not really help me either. It feels badass tackling these local trails with a single speed when everyone is riding gear bikes....heheheh


----------

